# Woking Nuffield Part 67



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

New home, happy chatting


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm not here really but thought I'd try and be first!   (behind you of course Miss TC! )
really have gone now!
Minow x


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

WOW 2nd...not bad!

Have a good day guys xx

Ang x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning  

Ok I am about to do an upto date list as new thread too so any updates say now or hold your piece.......

Gill how lovely Parsley and Sage. When do you get them?

Tash great results from blood test when do you have the second one?

Bendy and Elly have a great coffee and let us know the goss, however i can stand up for Bendy here as I have met her she does exist!!!!

Have a good day all

ktx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Honorary WN Girls currently not on tx 









AliPali Looking forward 
Mr Wildcat - We all love him loads
Fingersarecrossed - Taking some Time Out 
Jules77

 Waiting for Appointments 









Strawbs apt with Mr R 4th April
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 April
babydreams219 25th April 
Saz24 - Waiting for NHS apt April / May
Taragon with Nick Brook

 Waiting to Start 









Monkeylove IVF May/June
Wildcats - Now have the Funds Hoping to start in July
Scaredy Cat
LadyTara
Emerald
HopeSpringEternal 
Miracle1978 
Steffan
ballimac
BarneyBear
Jellybabe 
Sarah38
Budgie
Potsworth - now going to ARGC about to have monitor cycle then start

 Waiting for AF to start TX 









Emerald
Myra FET due to start April slightly delayed
Gill 
Nibbles - 
Miss TC Doner Match found ET due May
Virgo just about to start 2nd ICSI Short P.
Emma74 FET - hopefully with Blasts Follow Up with Mr R 20th April

 On 21 day wait to start TX 









Nibbles - Starts DR 7th April Fresh ICSI
Karen 1975 waiting to start FET

DownRegging









Caro01 - now having tx under QMR as free NHS DR started 18th March Baseline 4th April
Sho28 - Lap on 15th Feb All Clear YIPPPEEE DR started on 23rd March Baseline 6th April
Alisha Baseline 13/4

Stimming









Beanie35 ET Due 11th April
Sumei
Angie EC due 13th Aptil and ET 16th

 2WW PUPO !! 









BendyBird 2 embies on board Test 6th April
Mi Mi 1 embie on board Test Day 9th April
Minow 2 embies on board 7/8 Test Day 16th April
Hatster 2 embies on board 8/9 Test Day 16th April

 Waiting for First Scan -  









NVH BFP 11th April for 6 week scan

 BEANS ON BOARD 









Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
KTx - EDD 3-9-2007  22 week scan 30th April
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007  
Citygirl EDD 12-10-2007 
BBpiglet7 EDD 19-10-2007 TWINS  
Oskira EDD 19-10-2007 

 Woking Babies 









Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 
Jay Jay - Lewis born Tuesday 23rd January 2007 weighing 7lb 8 oz 
Miche21 - Amy 6lb 6oz and Lucas 6lb 5.5 born on Friday 16th March


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

well I am eventually off to Woking this morning, how surreal is that gonna be    Not sure I can remember how to get there, oh here are the days I wish we had sat nav  

love and hugs to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Minow - thanks for that regarding the baby show, if all is ok on my 6wk scan i'll be making a date in Guilford for the 29th for sure.  There is so much to learn and take in so in my eyes its never to early.  Thanks  

Kate - My next bloods are on thursday    Its gonna be a tense time waiting for that call  

Angie - see ya later  

Tracy - hope you feel better soon, probably cause your run down and tired looking after that little puppy of yours  

Cheesy - are you taking Neve in for a visit    bet it will be lovely    Have fun  

Where is everyone


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi all,

Just a quicky as am rushing to my hair appointment.

Thanx KT for the updated list, when you have a mo', pls can you move me to the stimming section (EC Fri 13th April, eeek!!) Many thanks x

Love Angie x


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Morning - blimey its quiet on here!

Did anyone watch corrie last night   i was pmsl at deirdre dribbling all over the car window after the verdict   

Angie - hope you have a nice pampering haircut  

Wildcat and Bendy - enjoy your lattes you lucky things - hope bendy isnt too embarrasing  

cheesey - have fun at woking - hope you and Neve are doing ok  

Bendy - you gonna test today   

Tash - i'm sure your bloods will be fine hun - must be terrible waiting though -  
Gill - meant to say - i LOVE your hamies names - parsley and sage - how cute  

Caro - good luck with the baseline scan tommorow  

ktx - you are doing a great job with that long long list - well done  

Emma - i need to get some dvds to kill some time - embarrased to say havent seen borat yet so have to get that  

Thinking of going to see MR Bean film this weekend so might book tickets in a mo - i'm getting bored.....


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey haster - yeh it is dead on here today  
I watched corrie, wish they had taken deirdre down with tracey too    Booking to see a film is a good idea, anything to keep your mind
off whats going on I guess helps.  I had a load of dvd's and then we had sky installed so I was well sorted.  

Booked my hair appointment for thursday night!


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello ladies

Jules - so sorry hun  

Minow/Hatster - PUPO!!! Glad to hear your transfers went well. Take it easy now    

Bendy - i have all my fingers and toes crossed for you   

Miss TC - hope you are feeling better and Stan is not being too naughty  

Caro - good luck for you scan tomorrow

Angie - I am jealous   - my hair looks skanky and I have to wait another 2 weeks before I can it done. 

Emma -   saucy dreams!

Bendy/Wildcat - enjoy your coffee!

Gill - aaahhh baby hamsters - when do you get them?

Tash - great blood results! Sounds like a good strong beanie(s).

Strawbs - good luck for appointment

Cheesy - hope you had a nice visit to woking

 Ktx - how are you and bump? 18 weeks already....

Well everything much the same here - I still have MS   (Tash be careful what you wish for   ) I was hoping there might be some let up as I am nearly 12 weeks but it would appear not... I am still amazed to have got this far! We have the 12 week scan this week and are planning on telling everyone our news on Sun.

Have a lovely day!

Os

X


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Oskira - good luck with your 12wk scan   bet you can't wait to tell eveyone your news    When did your ms start    I know I shouldn't be wishing it on me but when we don't have symptoms we want them and when we do, we don't!  And thats the same through tx I gues


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hey Oskira - congratulations on being very nearly 12 weeks - how exciting telling everyone on sunday - hope all goes well with the scan  

Tash - what you having done to your hair then?

I feel







just discovered the remains of a mouse - a bit of tail and what looks like a sliced face with 2 eyes poking out  - that can defo wait for dh - that will be my naughty hatster puddy cat


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

NVH - started about 5 weeks for me. Got worse around 8 weeks and still no let up. Dont worry about your lack of symptoms hun. Your symptoms may be just around the corner or you may be one of the lucky ones who escapes MS. One of my friends is 24 weeks now and she had no symptoms at all. I am sure your blood test on Thurs will show your levels are doubling nicely.   

Hatster   I leave all the presents we get for DH too!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tracy-Hope your better now and not poohing yourself all night  

Hatster-Mr Bean   omg what are you like  

Oskira-Sorry to see your still puking  

Cheesy-Have fun at woking hope you have taken a camera  

Well at Crawley today my boss will be here soon so wont be on here


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi All

Another busy morning, I met Bendy! yes she really does exist and is lovely! We had 2 drinks (I had latte of course) and a (low fat) muffin!  I have some work to do this afternoon then I'm off out to London this evening to meet MrW for drinks as one if his team is leaving work.

Hope everyone is having a nice day today!

Bendy - you can test now hun


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oskira - thanks for that, its good to know that i'm not abnormal!  

Haster - Ewwwwwwwwww don't like the thought of that decapitated mouse     that would definitely make me vom!  Bet
dh can't wait til he gets home    Does that mean haster has the remains in its tummy then  
I want to get a fringe cut but will probably chicken out and get a trim instead    it needs a good cut though 

Emma - I don't like it when you have to work  

Wildcat - glad you had a nice coffee or two and i'm not saying a word about your so called low calorie muff  
Enjoy tonight, have a drink or two for me won't ya


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Got your text this morning did you show Elly   


Tash-He isnt here yet so i can speak   if you keep worrying i am going to kill you lady i thought you were ok earlier   

Wildcat-Come on tell me tell me tell me what is bendy like you cant just say nice


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - i got caught out, thought you weren't here     Check out my post on the immune thread then    I'm ok, well for the next 5 minutes anyway, and yes I will give you persmission to slap me when I see ya  

Wildcat - did you think that bendy fancied ya


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-pmsl why would elly think that bendy fancied her     an yeah saw your post     did you see my pm


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Going to speak to Mr R about having Gestone as this lovely lady posted me about my a/f coming on day 11 look   its funny as my 2nd to last scan said my lining was 9.6 then last scan lining had gone down to 9.3 when i asked lindsay she said it just meant i was ready for e/c then day of e.c lining was 10.3.....this time on cyclogest i didnt have the runs   both my bfp cycle and my fet i had the really bad runs   does this mean i didnt get enough progesterone then do you think  

Emma,

I would check your progesterone on your next cycle.  The fact that your period started on day 11 means that you may not be absorbing enough progesterone from your meds. and need to have either higher dose progesterone or progesterone injections which would be better as they would guarantee high enough progesterone levels.  You should not bleed this early if your progesterone is doing its job - you cannot maintain a pregnancy with low progesterone as the womb lining breaks up and does not allow implantation.  

I would ask for Gestone for the next cycle if possible.  I would also make sure you have your progesterone levels checked after transfer to make sure you are absorbing enough of the meds.

What does ******* mean about the meds. not causing a negative outcome - do not understand what he means.  Obviously you can still fall the wrong side of the stats. no matter how many meds you are on.  However, it is good you are having extenstive testing and are on prednisolone and heparin and are identifying possible reasons for failure.  It is only worth taking embryos to blast if you have a very experienced embryology department and have enough embryos to afford to lose some in the process.  However, if this is so then blasts might be a way to go.  However, I would sort out the testing and progesterone issue first if you can.

Wishing you all the best.

Daisy
xxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - its just that when me and bendy was at WN she was spying on me and checkin me out    Just gonna read your reply to my reply  

Oh just seen your post....what a star


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - Yes I saw    

Nvh - why woudl I think Bendy fancies me


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wildcat - its just an ongoing joke I have with Bendy...gosh where have you and emma been    

bendy - you know what i'm saying don't ya    I guess you had to be there


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-How exciting    

Bendy-PEE ON ANOTHER STICK LADY


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Well I presume bendy didn't want to keep her news a secret then EMMA AND WILDCAT


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

What news tash


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I think emma is going to explode!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Huh I know nothing.....  

One day there was a girl called emma who found out she had 'aa' dollies and decided to go and get some
bigguns instead. Apparantly they are very perky and won't move when she does her exercises on her trampette.
Pots wanted her to take a picture with her camera phone but emma doesn't have one cause her work is too tight  
She keeps taking the p*ss out of nvh's dollies saying that they are smaller than they are    I guess NVH 
will have to prove it to her next time they meet.... THE END  

Just needed to fill up my post so thought I would write a little story  

Wildcat - whos that in you piccie I just spotted


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Awwww this is just unfair!!   I really DO know nothing, but have a suspicion..and WANNA KNOW NOW!!!!!!    

Ang x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Tash its just you that i want!

Wildcat it was lovely to meet you today  

I pee'd on a nother stick and im sure there is a line, more solid that the other one i did this morning but im not excited yet, will do one tomorrow and then see!


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Ohhhh good luck Bendy - fingers crossed 

Caro


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya ladies

lost in the ssshhhh pppsssttt chat   

Bendy - good luck for the test     - so you really do exsist  

Oskira - congrats on reaching the 3 month mark   

Emma, sounds as if still alot of questions to be investigated, I bet your head is gonna explode   

Tash - drove past your work on the M4 today and thought of you  

Was VERY surreal walking into woking especially passed all the rooms I remember being in, there was only one lady having a scan there with lindsay and her husband, hence told to come on Tuesday's, never seen it sooooo quiet  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Cheesy - what did they say    Did you take a picture in for their collection  

Bendy - oh i'm so excited for you, can't wait til tomorrow


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Bendy hoping that is a positive line kicking in there how exciting !!

Wow it has been quiet on here today hasnt it, I have had a boring day I have been doing all my accounts - now posted to the account, payrole return completed online for the Inland Revenue and RMAR resport for the FSA completed so what a day but at least it is all done normally I would go out after work today after all that and have a couple of gin and tonics! not this time might get a bottle of bubbly when I go to Sainsburys shortly and have a glass tonight instead!!

However I think I have some big news as my little one doesnt seem to be keen on me doing my accounts all day today and has been giving me a far few kicks!!!

ktx

ps angie I updated you hunny


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Arhh Kate you can feel the kicks now!  I bet that is such a fantastic feeling!!

Lots of bump rubs for you!!


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

*KT*...That's lovely that you can feel yr little one kicking now, I can't wait to one day have that feeling.  Thank you for updating me on the list hun xx

*Bendy*... OMG OMG OMG, I am getting excited already for you! I'm keeping everything crossed and wishing you all the luck in the world xx

Love Angie xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Kate - may he or she continue to kick you well      

xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

kate - oh my what an interesting day you've had    And how lovely feeling your little one kick, bet its an amazing feeling    Enjoy that glass of champers now!  I also love my G&T so its gonna be a struggle this summer with just the T    small sacrafice to pay though eh  

Bendy - Are you excited        make sure you do that mornng wee and don't drink too much tonight either.                 

Minow - just out of curiosity did WN give you anything for your Protein S  

Angie - hope the hair's looking good  

I'm off home in a few minutes, 9 to be precise....hope it picks up on here tomorrow  

xx


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

bendy -  I will keep everything crossed that there is nice little line tomorrow morning            

kate - ahhhh kicks - how exciting! Must be lovely to feel... Enjoy your glass of bubbly.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Tash one thing that I used to do when I was on drive duty was I ordered one Gin and a seperate glass with for the tonic and if you dip the top of the glass that you are having the tonic in, in Gin and then fill with Tonic when you drink it it tastes of gin but your not actually having it!! - its great to do at home as you still feel like you are having one and its easier to do at home than it is when you are out.

Thanks guys re your wishes I am sure you will all feel them real soon as when they really go happen boy can you feel them I have thought I have felt movement for a while but its nothing like this believe me.


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi Guys

I have a funny feeling that it was me (must be coz you said it was a Lady   )being scanned when you were at WN today Cheesy, as there was a lady with a beautiful bubba in reception, but Lindsay was waiting for me and called me straight in. It must have been soon after 12 o'clock. It was very quiet but was much busier by the time we'd come out, with DH waving a vomit bowl around like trophy   We were being scanned for ages as the twins were wide awake and kept tumbling around waving their arms and legs about all over the place. Nuchal measurements were fine and both came back as extremely low risk. 

Now we've had a good scan, we've decided that its ok to take all the medics advise and have some of the anti sickness tablets I was prescribed a few weeks ago, before I'm in such a state I get admitted and get given it anyway    I can take 3 a day so I'll start off small and see how it goes. 

Sorry - I havent yet properly read the posts only skimmed a bit, but I hope everyone is having a good day. 

Bendy -  

Whens your scan Oskira? Its going to be SO exciting for you telling everyone your happy news   An Easter Bunny n the oven   OMG my jokes are as bad as my old mans  

Ktx - congratulations on feeling the baby kicking. S/he'll soon find a way of punching you in the ribs while jumping on your bladder at the same time  

NVH - get a fringe cut - I dare you   If you don't like it you can grow it out again. Sounds like theres a boobie battle brewing with you and Emma (.)(.)


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - thanks for the tip re the G&T...if I get really desperate I'll try that one but to be honest you only really taste the first one anyway. God I sounds like an alcoholic    I intend to be very good and treat my body as a temple  

Piglet - Oh no, can't believe you & cheesy were at WN together and never got to mingle  
How come you're still going to WN anyway   thought they would have discharged you to the NHS now... 
Fantastic news on the scan, well done you and the twinnies     Bet you can't wait to get those tablets down ya, lets hope they do there thing and make you all better  
Made me pmsl with your dh waving your vomit bowl around


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Piggy good news on the scan- lovely to hear all is going se well for you.  You poor thing having such bad sickness, at least you can take the tablets now and hopefully it will ease up!

Tash that will be you in a few weeks!

Thanks guys for your positive thinking for my test tomo!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

OMG Bendy it's all sounding gooooooooooooooooooooood   

Hello everyone 

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi girls

Tash, great news on your blood results, hope that it stops you worrying now hun and you can start to enjoy, goodluck for Thursdays results, although i am sure you dont need it as everything sounds great  

Minow & Hatster, well done girls on being PUPO, have everything crossed for you both  

Emma, hi hun, hope Mr R, lets you take your lovely frosties to blasts, like i said in my pm, i am going to have a chat about assisted hatching, as it is supposed to be good for oldies like me and frosties, keep your chin up, we will get there  

Jules, so sorry that things did not work out for you this time, thoughts are with you and dh   goodluck with your frosties though hun

Bendy, how exciting, carnt wait till tomorrow, thinking of you hun

Beanie, hows things hun, thanks for the pms  

Piglet, so glad all went well with scan  

Sho, hope you are ok hun, me thinks that you have started stimms, hence the low profile, you did say that you would not be posting much, hope things are ok

Well hi to Angie (goodluck with stims), Oskria (excited that you soon can tell everyone your good news), Wildcat & Mr Wildcat, Cheesy, Gill, Ali (miss you hun, hope you are ok), Pots, Kt (ohh little kicks, how lovely), Alisha (hope d/r is going ok), Fingers, Tracey and everyone else, sorry if i have missed anyone

Love Myra xxxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Myra - how are you   you did that big long post and forgot to talk about you    Have you got a date for follow up yet  

Bendy - I do hope so and fingers crossed you won't be far behind me   

Emma


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Yea where is sho?


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

evening  
been very quiet on here..

bendy sounds exciting    

hi myra how ya doing?

nvh- can I ask where you got your clexane?

sorry to hear you've been poorly miss tc - hope you're feeling better now.. must your new fur baby running you ragged    

hi sho hope all is going ok with you


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Alisha - I got my clexane from a company called Fazely Pharmacy.  They are very good and ship everything over night.  I got my menopur and cyclogest from them too.  

I think sho was taking a break whilst doing tx, just hope those symptoms haven't got the better of her.  It was a bit sad on here last week so maybe thats why she's staying away  

Bendy - chill out on the liquid now     

Right off to paint my nails red whilst they are still long.  

Good night


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I hope Sho is ok

Have just had a big drink and that will be my last now i think!  

Enjoys painting your nails tash, night!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Piglet, yeah twas cest moi   I got there about 12ish   only stayed for about 15 mins or so as they were all rushing out to lunch I think   

Saw the lady who came in the room when I had my ET and Ann, but shame Leah and the other Ann wasnt there as I spent most of my appts and time with them   Never mind  

Congratulations on the twins and very glad all was well with the scan   

Next time I'll post in advance to see if anyone else will be there............ actually I'll probably never go there again, but who knows whats round the corner   

love and hugs to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-Ahhh glad some of them got to see Neve   did you take any pics  

Piglet-Glad the scan went well pmsl you and your d/h make me laugh  

Bendy-Im soooooo excited for you honey, u deserve it after all the crap you have had to go through as such a young age cant wait to hear tomorrow i will wet my bed thinking about it     

Tash-Watch those nips honey they are going to get a good tweeking when i next see you  

Oskira-Sorry to hear your still puking too honey  

Myra-I mentioned assisted hatching to Ali today too told her to be forceful and demand it  

Sho-Hope your ok honey and praying this one works for you   

Tracy-How is your botty now  

Alisha-How are you getting on mrs  


Angie-Hope your enjoying your time off  

Kate-Lovely that bubs is moving cant wait till i experience that


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

god sod all on tv tonight ..

cheesy what a lovely thing to do today.. must of been a weird feeling walking those corridors.
I know me and dp feel like we've seen far too much of them (the corridors-that is)  not for much longer PMA

when's your follow up emma?

I've been getting progressively moodier and snappier   and have to keep reminding dp that its partly the drugs making me so short tempered and  'sy - and afraid to say I haven't got much patience for him   
Thank god it's half term   or I might be taking the students heads off  

tis very quiet without sho..


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Alisha-Just keep saying to yourself "its just the drugs"  
My follow up is the 20th Mr R is going on holidays how VERY DARE HE    bet i have scared him off with the dirty dream i had about him last night   but oh he was soooo good


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

i wonder if the nurses have been taking the mick out of him for that one   ooops!
what are you like   does he have a son or was that just random dream stuff?

must go and do a bit of work   seeya


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Emma i only just read about your dream PMSL   I really hope someone at Woking reads that and prints it off.

He'll love it and enjoy thinking that hes a stud in bed
















Anyways i bet everyone is tucked up in bed







so i think i will get snuggled up to.... will probably fall asleep down stairs while dp watches some rubbish footy film

Emma i hope you have another dirty dream about Mr Riddle again- omg imagine if it was his wife this time rather than his son PMSL.... was his willy big??

Night night everyone!

Luvrvvvee Bendybird!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Wash your mouth out    

Alisha-Not sure if he has a son but he did in my dream  

Bendy-Welll have you tested come on tell me tell me tell me  

Well had another weird dream but nice dreamt i was pg and had a little girl, saw the birth and everything    then i woke up and realised it was a dream


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Ahh Emma, I'm sure it won't be long before your dream is a reality  .  I never have dreams about having a baby, I hope that's not a sign  

Cheesyb-I bet it was very strange going back to Woking. I'm sure they appreciated you going in though.  

Bendy- blimey, what a roller coaster you have been on!  Am really hoping that the line is stronger today  

Piglet- glad all went well yesterday and hope those tablets sort you out   

Very quiet here without Sho.  If you're reading Sho, hope you're doing okay.  

Wow Kate, that must be such an amazing feeling.    

Caro, good luck for your scan today.  Hope you can move onto stimms tonight 

Alisha, I know how you feel    My DH is staying out of my way at the moment  

Morning Angie, how's your hair?

Tash, hope you're doing okay today.  Go for a fringe, I dare you!  

Minow and Hatster, hope you are both still resting up.    

Get well soon Tracy.


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Good morning everyone!!

Well i tested again and the line has got stronger and is a definate  

Cant actually beleive it as i never thought it would happen and im frightened to be excited!

PhonedWoking and having bloods taken on Friday and Monday 

                                                    

Thank you for all the support you have given me guys, i mean it i would have struggled without you all!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

FANTASTIC BENDY WELL DONE


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

good morning all!

Obviously firstly CONGRATULATIONS BENDY!!!! <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZSzim055YYGB%2526i%253D15%252F15%255F2%255F141%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







Bloody brilliant news xxx

Caro- good luck with your base line today 

NVH- 5 weeks!!!  Brilliant 

Alisha- I'm feeling you with the d/regs love  I have been having an horrendous time to be honest. Can't believe it!! 

Piglet- great news on your scan!! 

minow and Hatster- how is the 2ww going?

Beanie- hope things are going ok for you.

sorry for the absence, but to be honest, I am not coping well at all. Far too nervous and anxious. So I thought I good break was in order. Very very badly of me, peoples BFN's really knocked my confidence although I had no business feeling bad for myself. My period was absolutely without question the worst I have ever had!!! I'm putting it down to the drugs and possibly left over effects of the hysteroscopy I had. although it was 2 periods ago.  anyway, thankfully it is over. Got my scan on Friday and hoping it will be action stations from there.

Bendy- did you have two day transfer? NVH did as well didn't she 

Emma- how you doing? hope you get some answers when you go in.

Jules-hope you're ok

KT- Fab!!! kicks!!

Hi to everyone else I may have missed


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Sho we missed you chic.  Sorry you are having a bad time with it at the moment, but ut will be worth it in the end!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Monring All

Bendy - WHOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO            well done you, I knew it, I just knew it   I am so happy for you I really really am. Bet you're on  Enjoy it cause the madness will really now begin  Does this mean you don't fancy me any more  







Good luck with those bloods  

Emma - you can tweek my nips anytime 

Beanie - I just might be brave and get the fringe  sorry about your moods

Alisha - hopefully you won't be too much longer on the de-regs now and then your moods should get better. Watch out kids thats all I say 

Cheesy - Ann Hurley is on hols, back thurs 

Gill 

Ali 

Sho - sorry that your feeling so bad on the drugs and I had a feeling that last week hit you a bit hard. Good luck for your scan


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Wohoooooo Bendy, am so so pleased for you sweetie.  Try to enjoy every moment if you can


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Bendy- Ahh  I'm hoping it will hun. I'd love to join you guys in the beanie on board club  As we all would!! you probably didn't see my after thought post. did you have a 2 day transfer. I was intending to push for blasts but I'm changing my mind now 

NVH- thanks hun. I'm feeling a lot better now. really bad dreams last night though and sweats which is never attractive  Dh won't come near me  I'm hoping they will let me move on. I'm expecting to be d/regged, but there is a chance they will want me to stick to the original dates and drop down to 0.2 of buserilin until I hit the day they want me to start d /regs. I'm desperate to move on though. I don't want to coast until the 12th til I start stimms.

no sickness yet for you you lucky thing!! do you reckon the steroids will hold it off for you?


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Sorry Sho, i had a 3 day in the end as my ec date got spused back a day.  Ec was on Tues and ET on Fri

Sho i just wanna come give you a big cuddle and ruffle up your hair!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

you don't wanna do that, you'll get lost in it!!  

I forgot you got pushed back in the end  my brain is mush!!  you still up there on cloud nine?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - I had bad sweats too and I think they lasted throughout tx, and even had a couple since my bfp so better get used to it.  I've always been a bit of a sweaty betty in bed anyway    Things seemed to have calmed down at WN so maybe you should try and insist that you move onto stimms because of the way the de-regs are making you feel.  
No sickness or anything really to comment on, apart from sore boobs and a bit of cm every now and again. MrS did say that the steroids do mask symptoms but who knows! I want to feel stretchy pains etc but there is nothing  

Bendy - do you have any symptoms


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Yea its weird as i just cant believe it!  It will take a few days to sink in i think!

Tash had some pink when i wiped on saturday nite and sore boobs but thats all. Also had some cramping and period pains around day 9 -10 . How you feeling?


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Morning!

Bendy - whooooooohooooo congratulations





















    so pleased for you  so what symptoms have you had then - please spill 

Hello everyone

Sho - sorry you have been feeling so crap - hopefully WN will fit you in and you will start to feel a lot better soon


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH said:


> I've always been a bit of a sweaty betty in bed anyway


that's funny  

Yeah I am going to be speaking to them along those lines when I go in. Caroline did say if I was really bad that they would move things around and as you say if things are quieting down then hopefully things will work in my favour 

NVh- don't worry, some women get to full term and don't know they are pregnant  I know what you mena though about wanting to feel something, but if you were getting pains you'ld be worried about that as well wouldn't you 

what you up to today girls?


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

OOOOHHH what wonderful news to wake up to!!!  

*CONGRATULATIONS BENDY *        
I'm so so pleased for you. I may see you on Friday as I'm in for my first progress scan at 10.30am (is that any time near yr appointment?) x

*Sho*....I'm so sorry you've been having such a bad time  my last 2 AF's were really awful too and I think it was down to my recent tx, and yeh yours is probably from the hysteroscopy. I suppose it's our bodies way of protesting at being poked and cut etc.. I just hope no-one 'tips them off' that we're about to do it again.  As for yr absence, you have to do what's right for you, it's totally understandable how you were feeling. It is hard on here though I think, as we all feel so much of what others go through as a lot of it we go though ourselves. What time is your scan on Friday by the way? as I have my first progress scan on Friday at 10.30am. Hope to catch you just to say hi at least x

*Beanie*...Hair went very well thank you, It's always just very boring as it takes 3hours!! I'm really pleased though. I just wanted to get it done before ET as I would be scared to do it after that due to the bleach.

*Emma*...just a little question, did they say to you WHEN Mr.R was heading off on his hols when you had that converstion? x

Have a good day all,

Love Angie xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Sho im getting read to go back to work tomo. Also have to go in tonight for  a meeting.... had 3 lovely weeks off and dont want to go back!

Tash dont worry about symptons your level was just perfect!

Hatster how is the 2ww going so far?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

ange- I'm in at 10. hopefully we will see eachother. you can't miss me. slightly over weight, moody, mixed race girl with slightly bewildered white husband  He's coming with me to this because he feels bad about not coming to the rest of my scans. He doesn't need to, I don't mind if he doesn't come to any  but he likes to feel involved. definitely say hello if you see me. 

Bendy- Oh boo!! going back to work. I just think everyone should go on maternity leave straight away 

 hi hatster by the way


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm sure we'll bump into each other then on Friday Sho. My DH is coming too. 
Dunno how to describe me, but you've seen a pic already, so you may recognise me. Me, Blonde/Brown stripey hair,5ft 7.          Hubby is 6ft 1 with brown spikey hair. 
Hope to catch you x

Luv Ang x


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Bendy* - Wooooo Hoooooo     Great news! Well done. Like your new ticker! 

*Sho* -  sorry you've been feeling a bit crap. I think we all have our up and down times, only natural I s'pose. Hopefully your body will begin to calm down. Good luck for Friday. 

*Emma* - PMSL  at your Mr R dream!! He'll be walking round WN with a swagger! I have had a dream like your baby one, it is horrible when you wake up and realise that it is just a dream isn't it? 

*Natasha* - Great levels! 

I am feeling a lot better and will hopefully be fine for hols on Sat. Lap scars healing up nicely although arms still a complete mess of bruises where they tried soooooooo many times to get bloods, etc. Got a follow up with Mr R on the 18th to discuss the PCO and endo Mr M saw during the lap. If I need to get it removed then I think it will be at the end of this month (scary!) as we want me to be ok to start tx in the summer.

Hi also to Gill, Ali, Myra, Karen, Beanie, Hatser, KT, Angie, Alisha, Piglet, Cheesy, Wildcats, Sarah (how you doing if you are out there??), Oskira, Monkeylove and everyone else!

xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - i'm at boring work but only today and tomorrow and then a long weekend    My dh didn't come to many of my scans as I felt it wasn't necessary.  He did come to a couple though cause as you say they like to be involved.  
I know we are never happy with our symptoms or lack of, just hope I am one of the lucky ones that doesn't experience any but its very worrying and you know me, I can be a right crack pot at times  

Haster - hows it going n that 2ww of yours  

Bendy - yeh I remember your spotting cause I just knew it was implantation and NOT af    I was really pleased with my level and just hope that it continues to rise     

Angie - glad your locks are looking gorge  

Pots - hope your ok  

barney - wotcha.  glad your feeling better and you can go and enjoy your hols.  It will do you the world of good I reckon. Good luck with your follow up on the 18th.


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Bendy - at least you are going back to work with a   

Barney - glad you are starting to feel better hun and good luck with your follow up - have a great holiday too  

Emma - you dirty minx   so was he really really really good   

Tash - Happy 5 weeks  

Angie - glad you had a good hair session - 3 hours though   good luck on friday

I dont know what the hell is wrong with me   but feeling   - please someone tell me its too early to be feeling anything- bendy and tash - did you?


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

YAY BENDY!!!!! great news!

Tash, they decided not to give me anything in the end as my second test came back right on the bottom of what was normal. Not really very happy about it but MR C has not been there much so I haven't been able to talk to him about it and none of the nurses really seem to know anything about it. I just really pray it won't be a problem!

Sho - I'm sorry it's all been getting to you my love. We have all been missing you and your absence is noticed...not to make you feel bad but just so you know you are loved!  

Godd luck to those of you with scans coming up   

My fellow PUPO members!       

lol to everyone else.
Minow x

Haster...I reckon I'd be more concerned if I was feeling anything much at the moment to be honest as i'm sure it's far too early. I feel a bit tender or the odd twinge every now and then (like when I sneeze....of all the times to get a cold!) but other than that not a sausage! You just have to believe that they are busy dividing away in there...getting themselves ready to implant. PM me if you want to at any time as we are going through it exactly together!

Mx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning all

Congratulations Bendy! I was sure it was a line I saw on the test yesterday!!! I'm so pleased it is now a good strong line!    

Welcome back Sho - I was going to post and say I spoke to you yesterday, but you are back! Sorry the drugs are giving you hell, not for much longer though. Stay positive! 

Nvh - your boobies are going to be huge soon anyway so you will be cheating if you go up against emma! By the time I had got to 21 weeks I had gone up 2 bra sizes!!!  (MrW liked that part a lot!)  

Barney - Glad you are feeling better, have fun on holiday and let your hair down!

Hi Cheesy - how are you doing these days? 

Hatset - stay positive, hormones do weird things to you!

HI to everyone else!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hatster the first week i felt nothing, i could have forgotten i was on the 2ww as i felt so normal.  I had a twinge every now and then which i put down to healing after ec.

Are you off work for the 2ww?


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

MrW just sent this link to me - please go and have your say! It's about the HFEA telling us we can't have 2 embryos 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/6524739.stm

/links


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

aahh minow- thanks hun! x

Barney- glad you're healing up! I think you had it at Frimley did't you. just to warn you, I had to take my own stitches out as they simply WOULD NOT  dissolve! they were getting so irritating I just had to get rid of them.

NVH- sorry you're back at work hun!! DH has got all week off next week which is lovely and he wants to take me away  

Minow/Hatster, I reckon any twinges you're having now is left over from the egg collection etc. Its too early to be feeling anything really.

Hey wildcat and Pots 


i saw that stuff on the news this morning. Talking to the wful Geeta!! anyway, basically the woman from the HFEA was saying that they just want clinics to put one back for the very young and people for whom it is more likely to work like ladies that have had children before. I don't think it will change things very much for us repeat offenders and women in their thirties


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

HFEA will definatly be bringing that in soon wont they.  I do understandwhat they are saying as carrying twins does carry risks but we are all different and there should be the option there to have 2 if you need it. 

Right i need to get ready, meeting some friends for lunch- will be back later guys

B.x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Haster - its only normal to have ups and downs on the 2ww    I suffered really badly after ec with trapped wind which lasted for a week, but after that my body returned to 'normal' ! Maybe I just have a normal body  

Wildcat - Emma will be jealous when I over take her on the boob front    Oh yeh, I forgot to mention the HFEA thing this morning when i heard it on the news....what a f&ckign cheek     Bet they dnon't reduce the prices though  

Pots -   I mention your name and you suddenly appear like magic.  I spoke to emma this morning and we were worried that you was having one of your moments again    Glad to see you are ok apart from the cold   but being a very dutiful wifey I must say.  YOu and dh are definately going through a 2nd honeymoon period eh  

Minow - hows it going, your mum and dad still there    If your test came back ok then there is no reason to take anything.  MrC is quite strick, he didn't even want to give me the steroids for the high anti nuclear anti bodies I have  

Sho - i did wonder if they were gonna do it on a case by case basis.  Enjoy your week withdh being at home.


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

OMG Bendy           I am so chuffed for you hun    you clever little button!!!!

I'll go and catch up now and be back later!!!

Love ya


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Bendy and you were there posting a bfn a few days ago what are you like mrs, I am so pleased it has worked for you, now its on to the next 2WW for your scan and then you can sit back and enjoy for awhile and what a due date 21st December a Chrimbo baby on the way!!.

And Tash too have you worked out your due date I reckon its the 12th December!! Dont worry about lack of symptoms make the most of it as you will soon be wishing you didn't have them but just remember we are all born worriers and we will panic all the way through right up until we hold our little bundles and then we will still worry for at least the next 18 years, there are loads of great books and information etc out there but as my hubby keeps saying I read too much and therefore know too much and keep looking out for things the best thing to do is to sit back and relax and enjoy every moment of it. However saying all that the best book in my opinion is Your Pregnancy week by week by lesley regan its £14.49 delivered to you at play.com - however some of it is very graphic!

Piglet great news on your 12 week scan and how lucky you still having that at WN? When is your next scan let us know and I will update you on the list and I hope those sickness tablets kick in soon.

Barney have a great holiday and good luck for your follow up on the 18th

Sho and Angie good luck for your scans on Friday hope you get too meet up.

Hatster and Minow dont panic about feelings as yet girls as its far too early just try and sit back and enjoy some you time and as you can see we are on a real role here now so I am sure its a couple more BFP's winging there way here the stork man must be reall busy

Pots wow what a wonderful wife you were yesterday dont tell my hubby!

How you doing Elly?

I might not be around much tomorrow as I have my nephew from 11.30am overnight again as its BIL, nans funeral so I could be rather busy working, baby sitting and FFing!! (that sounds really rude LOL)

Ktx

PS Hiya Gill nice to see around during the day do you have today off?


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Congrats Bendy, excellent news  

My puppy's mother is in labour RIGHT NOW so we should have puppy news very soon!!! Hopefully there'll be a little boy in there for us  

I saw Mr&Mrs Wildcat this morning as they drove to the station


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Thanks Bendy and everyone - supposed to be going back to work for 3 days next week but gonna see what i feel like - might do me good though  

Thanks Minow   thats a bit crappy getting a cold - what timing! hope you are taking it easy  

I think you are right Sho - they wont be reducing embryos for those in their thirties or after several failed cycles - bit worrying though as the odds are against us at it is  

Pots - you've been busy - fancy coming to do my cleaning? 

Ktx - have fun babysitting - all good practice and we dont need to know about any ffing tankyou  

Nibbles - ahhh how cute- hope she does well


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Tash Mum and Dad will be going today. It's been lovely to be looked after....Mum just doing laundry before she goes!  

I know that if they came back ok it should be fine, it's just that the first one came back so incredibly low and the second one was jsut about on the bottom of what is normal scale so i worry, what if it drops again. Still can't odds it, nowt to be done, just plod on! I'm not stressing about symptoms or lack of at the moment. In fact keep forgetting I'm on 2ww! long may it last!!!  

Gill...I miss read your message...thought you'd said "your clever little bottom" to Bendy!  

My boobs have grown huge already on this go. DH would think it was wonderful but I'm not too keen on him touching them at the moment...he can just admire from a distance...gona have to start sleeping with support though!

My Dh is a twin - try telling a twin he shouldn't have twins!   

Pots - sounds like you are being a star at the moment...woweeeeee, don't run out of steam girl!  

Mx

Nibbles....ahhhhh, cute...we will want piccies!


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

the dr on this morning is going to be talking about the ivf thing for those of you at home


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Nibbles how lovely what breed are you getting?


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Pots - lab of course!! Will be a mixed litter, yellows and blacks and we would prefer a black cos we already have a name for it (smudge) but will love a yellow as well if that's what we get!


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

I have FINALLY got myself a ticker!! Better late than never


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

bout time on the old ticker Nibbles!!! LOL


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Nibbles - i'm another lab lover, how cute! I want one     you gotta take some piccies and post them on here    Good on you getting a ticker at last  

Minow - long may your worryless 2ww last    say bye to mum and dad.  Bet its been great having them around or have they got on your nerves  

Gill - wotch chick, what you doing today  

Pots - happy sorting, hope you know your alphabet    look at you miss popular  

Kate - 12th december   I'll wait to see what WN say next week.

I've just noticed two boxes of krispy kreme d'nuts at the bottom of the office but they belong to another dept


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

This new SET regulation, does that mean that even us who have had several failed tx's will still be forced to have only one put back? Or is it at the discretion of each clinic?


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Bendy - Congrats hun  really pleased for you 

Nibbles - its still under consultation at the moment - unlikely to come into 'force' this year, but I think they are looking at young first timers, with no 'issues'.

 to everyone - Just dropping by to say 
Hope you are all well and that Woking are keeping up the good work 

Deb


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

oooh Debbie look at you, nearly there now!!!!! Best of luck with everything and please send us photos as soon as you can


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Nibbles - from what I have read from the link that wildcat posted I don't think it will affect people who have had failed cycles.  I guess they will start forcing the single embryo for very young or new ivfers.  We noticed within WN that they were starting to go down that road already. 

Debs - thought you would have have your little one by now, bet your sh&tting yourself


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

oh good. I can understand why they're doing it but let's face it, I want to maximise my chances after 3 failed tx's. I even asked Mr R for 3 back but he looked at me in horror and said absolutely not!  
Oh well, don't ask don't get


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Bendy -               Delighted for you both - well done

Cheesy - sorry I missed you yesterday but if you had seen me you'd have been a bit put off as I look bloody awful at the moment and I was sick a few minutes later   You probably saw DH though as he went to reception to ask for me and Sue showed him to Lindsays room where I was

Sho - sorry you've been feeling poorly and I hope you're better very soon

Nibbles - fingers crossed for a boy fur baby for you   My neices rabbit's called Nibbles and once I referred to it in an email but called it Nipples by accident  

Pots - do you fancy doing my ironing, you Organised girl you?   My house is an absolute disgrace at the moment, but I'm hoping the tabs will buck me up and I can start to get back to getting dressed and doing bits of housework.  Glad you fine hun  

Minow - hope you're gonna continue to rest after your mums gone home. I have laundry that needs doing if she's at a loose end?

Oskira - sorry you're still feeling bad too - its rotten isn't it? The tabs I was prescribed are Prochlorperazine (Stemetil) 5mg tds if that's of any help. My GP rang the hospital doctor to check with him and got the go ahead. In hospital they give it as an injection of 12.5ml so she gave me a smaller dose to see if it works first. I took one this morning and haven't been sick yet.................I've had half a glass of milk so far today and will try to eat something later this afternoon.

Hello to everyone - I'm not mentioning you all as I know I'll miss someone off as I'm in thick mode right now  

For those of you who were wondering, we decided to buy a nuchal scan at WN as I wasn't offered one on the nhs and it was more to settle DH's mind than mine, so money well worth spending. I won't be going back anymore though, mores the pity as I think Lindsay is fantastic. It would've been nice for her to do our anomaly scan but I dare say there's other sonographers that are good too.

Hope you are all having a good day


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Mr R was quite strongly pushing us for SET but given our history and the fact that it was our 1st attempt I was much more comfortable toi try it anyway  I know we where phenominaly (sp?) lucky (esp seeing as Beanie was the only embryo that we had!)
I guess it really depends on the why, what and how of your own individual circumstances though. I get a bit fed up of the 'one size fits all' mentality of the big institutions 

 I can imagine MrR's face Nibbles!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hiya Deb nice to see you blooming I cant believe you only have 2 days left do you have any idea whether he or she is on her way?


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

its all a bit stop/start - keep having contractions and then they stop  Its like waiting for christmas but someone keeps moving the date


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Just wanted to say "congratulations" to bendy !!

     


 to everyone else 

take care
Natasha x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

How exciting I bet you cant wait for he or she to arrive now and be here after this long wait, I wish you all the very best and look forward to hearing how everything went real soon - pm all the gorey details as I need to know what I am letting myself in for, please also say Hi to Desert Rose for me as I know she is on your thread as she was my cycle buddy first time round !


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

Bendy - That is fantastic news         . I wish you a happy and healthy 8 months....

Piglet - Hope those tablets arre working for you hun

Deb -   so close now! 

Nibbles - ahhh a lab puppy. I hope there is little boy in there for you

Sho - sorry to here you have been feeling so rough.   Hopefully you can move on to stim soon. BTW Piglet and I both had 2 day transfers

Hatster - hope you are feeling better hun  

Hello to everyone else


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Right then I have read so.........

Bendy- as I said before       well done you!!

Em's- when I spoke to you about Gestone the other day you were defo that you would'nt be up for it and now look!! Hope you change your undies as often as your mind!!   I think you should go for it, I felt so much more relaxed without being on constant knicker watch!   and as hatster will tell you too its really not that bad!!  

Tash- go and steal them right now, I dare ya   and your eating for 2.... or.....3......or......4   what time is your appt tom??

Minow & Hatser  

Sho- sorry you felt a bit   out, its so hard is'nt it? and it must be even more scarey as you have reacted so badly to the meds this time!!   keep    dont hide though!   if your sad or worried, come and share  

Piggy- how exciting to see then jumping about!!  hope the tablets make you feel better!!

barney- have a fantastic holiday   you deserve it!!

Pots- dvd's in order, you said you were going to get a life over the weekend!! what happened 

Debs- you look like your gonna explode   good luck hun!!

Nibbles- ahhhhh pup's how cute!! Im surprised Mr R didnt make to stand in the corner with your face to the wall for asking that!! 


Hi to  Ali, caro,Beanie, Os,Elly, KT and everyone!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Knew it           enjoy honey  

Sho-Sorry your finding this difficult, lets hope this works honey so you wont have to go through this again  

Nibbles-Not long till you start again  

Pots-YOU DRAMA QUEEN WHERE YOU BEEN  

Tash-Yummy dare you to nick a dognut  

Gill-Sorry i keep changing my mind its just i know you talk a load of old rubbish normally  

Hatster and Minow   

Hello to everyone else sorry i am so busy at work


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill/Emma - no can't nick a d'nut cause I can't eat it anyway so it would be a waste, but had a sneaky peek inside the box though  

Piggy - thanks for explaining about your scan, it was me that was the nosey one  

Nibbles - any puppies yet    

Oskira - hows you feeling  

Just had lunch, chicken pie without pastry lid, cauli and greens    Have to change my car in a bit....oh it such a hard life


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hooray for Bendy! Great news. Don't think I've ever seen a pregnancy ticker starting on 3 weeks before!

Kate - congrats on hearing your little one kick. Must be amazing.

Piglet - glad all is going well with the twinnies

Angie - what you doing with your day off today?

Emma - Your latest dream sounds lovely (much better than the Mr R dreams... slightly disturbing!). I'm sure it will be reality soon (although don't think you'll be watching the birth!)

Barney - glad you are healing ok after your op.

Beanie - hope that bruise of yours is going away. No more I hope?

Nibbles - a new puppy, how lurvely!

Minow and Haster - hope you gals are doing ok. Haster - I'm sure Minow is right - much too early to be feeling anything.

Sho - nice to see you back. Sorry you had such a rough time through your period - you poor thing. Onwards and upwards now.

Hello Oskira, Myra, Alisah, Tash, Mr & Mrs W, Cheesy, Pots, Gill, Debs. Miss TC, Minxy.

Well my Baseline scan at QM was not what I was hoping for. They have told me to D/R for another week as she thinks I still have some bleeding to come. I have had a wierd AF (bled heavily on day 6) and still spotting now - not sure I'm going to get much more though. I know it's probably not a big deal in the scheme of things but I'm a bit upset. Partly because I'm fed up of downregging and headaches, partly because I have to try and re-organise work and mainly because I feel like the drugs might not do what they are supposed to with me - I'm already certain I didn't react to pregnyl in past (not that any nurses will believe me) and now the Buserilin doesn't seem to what it should. Sorry to be downhearted - I know I need to get it in perspective and I will try. Have any of you had to do an extra week D/R?

Caro


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Caro-Tash had to d/r a week longer and she has a bfp so dont loose faith yet honey


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

Caro - sorry to hear things did not go as you expected. I had to downreg another week too   - awful at the time but worked out in the end    

NVH - hello. How are you today? I am feeling a bit better today - thanks for asking. Did manage to puke in Bentalls yesterday tho which was very  

Pots - you can come and alphbetise our dvds   

Hello Gill - when are you getting your hamsters?


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Pots I'm bored too feel a bit   at the mo

And no puppy news yet, there was a msg on my machine but whoever it was had just hung up


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

pots -   thats perfect and sooooooooooooooo you    i didn't disagree that emma would call you a drama queen, plus you encouraged her    

caro - as Emma said I de-regged for 1 wk longer, so it shouldn't affect your tx, even though it can be frustrating when you feel crap    

Oskira - did you puke on the floor or did you make it to the loo    Oh my, maybe I can do without ms then    Piglets vom story is just the funniest tho when she pooped on the floor  

Be back in a bit


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Caro-pmsl how discusting of you   

Pots-THAT IS SOOOOO YOU


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Oskira and Emma - thanks for reassurance, just what I needed to hear. 
Did Tash have to D/R for longer because of lining or because WN were busy? 
What about you Oskira - what reasons were you given? 
They also think I have a small endometioma and I think that they think it may be better for that - although they didn't exaclty say that.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Honorary WN Girls currently not on tx 









AliPali Looking forward 
Mr Wildcat - We all love him loads
Fingersarecrossed - Taking some Time Out 
Jules77 - Waiting for Follow Up

 Waiting for Appointments 









Strawbs apt with Mr R 4th April
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 April
babydreams219 25th April 
Saz24 - Waiting for NHS apt April / May
Taragon with Nick Brook

 Waiting to Start 









Monkeylove IVF May/June
Wildcats - Now have the Funds Hoping to start in July
Scaredy Cat
LadyTara
Emerald
HopeSpringEternal 
Miracle1978 
Steffan
ballimac
BarneyBear FET - Follow Up 18th April
Jellybabe 
Sarah38
Budgie

 Waiting for AF to start TX 









Emerald
Myra FET due to start April slightly delayed
Gill 
Miss TC Doner Match found ET due May
Virgo just about to start 2nd ICSI Short P.
Emma74 FET - hopefully with Blasts Follow Up with Mr R 20th April
Potsworth - now going to ARGC about to have monitor cycle then start on day 21

 On 21 day wait to start TX 









Nibbles - Starts DR 7th April Fresh ICSI
Karen 1975 waiting to start FET

DownRegging









Caro01 - now having tx under QMR as free NHS DR started 18th March Baseline no 2 11th April
Sho28 - Lap on 15th Feb All Clear YIPPPEEE DR started on 23rd March Baseline 6th April
Alisha Baseline 13/4

Stimming









Beanie35 EC Due 9th April ET Due 11th April
Sumei
Angie EC 13th April

 2WW PUPO !! 









Mi Mi 1 embie on board Test Day 9th April
Minow 2 embies on board 7/8 Test Day 16th April
Hatster 2 embies on board 8/9 Test Day 16th April

 Waiting for First Scan -  









NVH BFP 11th April for 6 week scan
BendyBird BFP Waiting for 6 week scan

 BEANS ON BOARD 









Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
KTx - EDD 3-9-2007  22 week scan 30th April
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007  
Citygirl EDD 12-10-2007 
BBpiglet7 EDD 19-10-2007 TWINS  
Oskira EDD 19-10-2007 

 Woking Babies 









Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 
Jay Jay - Lewis born Tuesday 23rd January 2007 weighing 7lb 8 oz 
Miche21 - Amy 6lb 6oz and Lucas 6lb 5.5 born on Friday 16th March


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

nibbles - Labs utterly, utterly rock and black labs are even better  We had a black lab for 15 years, got him from the RSPCA and he was a total gem, ate with me, slept with me, everything (when I say "slept" I mean I would go to bed, he would creep in during the night then get in beside me and push me out till I fell on the floor, leaving him all comfy and warm...)

When it came to the end it was almost like he waited for me to come home to my parents... He hung on till I visited with wildcat and seemed fine during the weekend. The day after we left he just died ... bless him 

Any chance we can come round and play ? ? ?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

you have been moved hunny cant believe you spotted that before I had a chance to change it !!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Nibbles, where were you this morning then? I'm a bit bleary eyed at that time so I didn't notice you!  Your puppy sounds cute, MrW will be jealous for sure!

Caro I'm sure all will be well.

Bendy - love the new ticker


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Mr W - aaaw!! Anytime  
I am a little nervous how the cats will like the newcomer but I'm sure they'll get used to him eventually....

Wildcat - I was trying to cross the road just before the roundabout when you drove past (without stopping hmmmmmm    ).


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pmsl Mr W what sort of playing to you want to have when you go around


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

OMG! I hope I didn't terrorize you! I drive to the station most mornings on autopilot only having fallen out of bed 15 minutes earlier    I will pay more attention


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

emma - playing with the puppy you gutter-minded individual  

Lab puppies are the best, they're so daft if you sit and watch them for five minutes they're bound to do something soft. With ours, if he get too excited he'd try to run around the kitchen at high speed, only he generated so much force from his back legs he'd just spin around in circles then cannon off in a random direction till he sit something solid enough to stop him.


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

share share!! I bet they're really cute


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Afternoon all!!!!

Im so bored too!!

I jst had a fright, i thought my telly remote had run out of batterys and i have none in the house!


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Disaster   I know the feeling


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy    

MrW-  makes a change its normally you who brings the coversation down to the gutter


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Question for y'all:

This time I'm starting downreg on day 19, which I find strange. When I queried it I was told it's because I have short cycles (24-27 days) and they want me to downreg for longer. 
But my previous 3 tx's I've started on day 21 and had the first scan around day 15-16 (and I've never had a problem, always been down regulated at the time of scan), whereas this time originally my BL scan was scheduled for day 14! That's shorter, not longer... 
Because I'm going to Barcelona in 2 weeks time they moved the scan from Fri to Mon so I'm now downregging for 16 days which seems normal.

Isn't it odd though? Anyone else started on day 19?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

MrW - I think you bought the conversation down in the gutter trying to explain your doggie going to bed with you  
I used to have a black lab too and loved him to bits. He stayed with the ex though  

Caro - I de-regged for longer cause the clinic was really busy but it was also cause I have long af cycles too.

Pots - how come you've seen a piccie of gills hammies  

Nibbles - sorry I don't know  

Bendy - feels weird being in the bfp section on the list eh, but very satisfactory  

Emma - sorry haven't called, work is manic here


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nibbles-Sounds like woking are too busy so just fitting you in, but they obviously dont want to tell you that  

Tash


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I wasnt really hungry so just had some drinks-apple juice!!


I told my friends and they were thrilled. Also my friends told me shes pregnant too - found out yesteday so we will be a few days apart and my other friend just got engaged!  What a lovely day!

There has been lots of discussions about tx cycles mine was longer this time too as they were busy but it worked out good for me as i took that long to d'reg anyways

Certaily does Tash, i feel very odd about it all and so sad that not every one can be there on the list


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Ahhhh thats nice that your friend will be pg with you honey, and dont worry about us lot we will join you soon enough, you have been through a rough few txs honey so dont feel guilty  

Pots-Cant skive im sorry   need to make more money for ivf


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Oh Emma you are just so lovely i think i might just  love you


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-You better not be making eyes at me lady   tash will get jealous as she thought you fancied her  


Pots-Your so kind thanks so much


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

oooh puppy news!!!!

Total of 8 - 6 *****es and only 2 boys (both yellow, was only 1 black in the litter and that was one of the girls) but it means there's one for us!!!

DH's initial reaction was "oh that's bad news" (cos it was a yellow)  

So now I feel a little upset, should we really get it if he's not that keen on the colour? 
I don't understand this whole colour thing, to me it doesn't matter at all. Can someone explain to me?


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I truely cant wait for every lovely little monkey  on here to be having babies! It will be the bset thing EVER!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Little monkey bendy   i hope im not a little monkey


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Nibbles - once you've had black you can't go back    Colour doesn't matter, i'm sure one he see's him he will fall in love with the little blondie straight away  

Bendy - you being cheap, I thought i was only the women for you  

Emma - I did pm you  

Pots - Woody is a right little poser eh  

God - work is really doing my nut in....how very dare they make me busy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Never got your pm  

Pots-lol cant believe you told Nibbles to buy some toilet roll to prove a point


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Pots you do make me laugh


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

You


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Listen your both mad     and stop the one liners and smilies faces other wise you will both get boshed


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Actually, "my" breeder is the one who supplied the puppies for the Andrex commericals....so it'll be one exactly like that!!!

Can you call a yellow dog pup Smudge? Or is that a black name   I am also thinking of Mango but that might be too daft  

DH's family always had black labs...think that's why. He's going to have to be more open minded, me thinks


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Oh i forgot about the one liners and smilies!

its pot's fault she led me astray    

Tash did you say you got some more cycolgest sp from you gp?  Did you cal them or make an appointment

I mite try and  get it on persciption

Yellow doggies are just as lovely too


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nibbles-Mango is nice, smudge should be for dogs with a smudge  

Bendy-Ring your gp and make an appt then she/he can write to your m/w at the same time


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots - you're making me all puppy broody    I just love them all despite their colour.

Nibbles - once you see their little faces he can't say NO.  I WANT ONE ONE I REALLY REALLY DO.  When we picked out black lab I hated taking him away but he became my little baby  
I like mango too  

Bendy - I went to see my gp and he gave me the bum bullets so you go do the same...he also gave me that form for free scripts at the same time   I've got to go and see my actual gp though after my scan who will arrange everything else.

Emma - I did pm you honest, will do another one now


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-Maybe You can get your puppy from her too   

Nibbles-Is the lady lying to you   IS SHE IS SHE IS SHE


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

nope there's proof on her website


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

See im not just a pretty slip of a thing


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

See ya pots  

Nibbles - let us know how the story unfolds with the puppies  

Emma - you are certainly not JUST a pretty slip of a thing thats for sure  

Right I have had a right stressful day today with things going wrong...its a times like this when I could just
go home and grab a glass of red  

Hmm wonder what i'm having for dinner tonight  

Might as well say good night cause doubt I will get chance to post again before home time.  

See ya's


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Stay away from that wine, have some blackcurrent instead!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Nibbles, the pups sound adorable and Mango is a really cute name, I'm sure your DH will love him - he will also colour co-ordinate with the cats


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi all

Ahh Nibbles those puppies sound lovely     I want one    bit weird with your d'r's huh!! 

Tash- sorry you have had a stressy day hun!!  

bendy- sounds like a great day hun! good news all round  

Pots- hope woody still loves you after you let the nasty vet stab him!  

I dont know how to put a pic in my post, can I send my hammies to someone who is brainy to do it for me please!! (Emma) obviously that doesnt include you


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Parents have gone now   means I have to do things! Could get used to having cups a tea made for me!

My friend has just got 2 grey hounds and they are sooooo lovely. Anyone watching the celebrity dog training programme? I think that Chump is so gorgeous...I like dogs that aren't too perfect!

Keep doing big sneezes....hold on embies....worried it might be a bit like a fair ground ride for them....catapolting (sp?) around!

Friends just starting so gona go and have a giggle.

lol
Minow x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Pots you do make me laugh I hope Woody is all ok at the vets as my alfie wasnt impressed last night when he went for his booster and kennel cough booster which they squirt up his nose as he turned and bit the vet!! Opps luckily the vet was simpathetic as she knew he was nervous as was shaking like a big jelly bean poor little mut!.

Nibbles sorry it isnt a black one as I too prefer black labs for some reason the yellow ones always seem to turn into fat labs! I do think the name smudge though only works for a black one or mixed colour dog but the name Mango is cool.

Gill you can email it to me if you like or follow this link http://www.theimageboard.com/upload.html and then paste the new link it gives you once you have uploaded your picture and then paste it the same as a smiley

/links


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

ahh thanks KT your a gem, I have sent the pic to you, I will  practice via the link you sent me and stop being a giver-upper!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Bet the hamsters look rank   anyway i bet i know what you have got hamsters for   to put down your bra  

Tash-    shut it fatty  

Pots-Hope Woody is ok at the vets


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Afternoon all,

I'm just in from meeting a friend and my sis-in-law for lunch and can't believe the amount of pages I had to catch up on!!  
(I'm quite enjoying being a 'lady who lunches', I could get used to this! ) I had 30days off over my last tx too, but got into a bit of a rut, getting up late etc and slobbing about, getting too caught up with tx. This time I'm trying to enjoy my time off and be more productive.

I'm hoping to bump into Sho on Friday when we both have scans, I've only briefly met Myra so far (in reception waiting to go up to our rooms for EC last time) and we didn't actually speak as we didn't know it was each other, if you know what I mean. 

Lots to do, so must dash, have a good evening all,

Love Angie xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Gills Parsley and Sage above !


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Strawbs..............how was your appointment today?  Can't wait to hear the details.


Congrats Bendy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Hope you have a great 9 months!


Good luck to the pupo's!!!!!!!!! 


What I don't understand is restricting 2 embryo transfers  when twins can occur naturally??


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Aw Bendy honey I am so very very pleased for you! That is fantastic news

Have a happy and healthy next 8 months sweetheart  

Love and hugs to all
Tracy
xxxxx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

AWWWWWWW, Parsley and Sage !!!, How cute are they!!!!

Ang x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

bendy  that's fantastic news              well done you!

gill arrreee the hammys are lovely    have you got the same sex?  
don't want to be a kill joy but I was always told that two can fight   maybe not ??

Nibbles going on what you asked earlier I start d-regging on day 17 cause of short cycles.. lucky you haveing a lovely lab pup - sure your dh will fall in love when you visit them  

nice to hear from you sho - sorry that you've been suffering with the s/e   I've been dead grumpy and really irritaaable with dp   and somehow managing to bit my tongue at work (admin only - and not teaching   ) 

right off todo my jab 

hello to everyone   else (I know that's a bit lame but corra is on   )


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

KT thanks hun for posting my pic, however they will be called Basil and Parsley!    

The kids put them on the mat they do their artwork on as Joe so nicely put it "its much easier to flick their poo's off"   

Alisha thanks for your concern about them duffing each other up  !! the little guys in the piccy are 2 of  6 looking for homes in pairs, they like company, and dont fight like pikey regular chav hammy's!!   at the moment the vet thinks there are 2 girls and 4 boys but they are going back next week to double check!! then I can choose 2 to bring home, but they all look like this anyway!!   dh cant wait for them to come home   NOT!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Bendy, congratulations hun, so pleased for you, what fab news, enjoy hunny      

Gill, love the hammies, i used to have 2 myself, they were dwarf hammies, so tiny, they were so cute


Hi to Emma, Tash, Beanie, Sho, Angie, Fingers, Ali, Oskria, Piglet, Pots, Minow, Hatster, Mr & Mrs Wildcat, Tracey, Alisha, Kt, Babylove, Barney, Jules, Cheesy, Debs and everyone else (have i missed anyone, sorry if i have and hello)


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

You've got to laugh....or you'd cry!
Parents have gone....dh comes home with bad back so all he can do is lie on the floor....me, well have to cook diner, light fire, feed cats, empty dishwasher and fill again, hang up laundry etc etc etc! Bloomin typical. i could have predicted it to be honest!
Off to bed now as knackered and getting stabbing pains from left ovary...must be healing!

night night all
lol
minow x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

cc


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-hammies are sweet...my cats would LOVE THEM    so watch it lady  

Pots-Club   

Minow-Get yourself to bed honey  

Cheesy-CC

Alisha-Go on say something nasty to someone at work ..go on i darrrree you


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

poor you minow , yeh go to bed then you can't do owt!

Gill glad you're sorting the sex thing out - could end up with oodles of hammys  good to hear they won't be duffing each other up  - they're so cute when they stuff their pouches of food, actually there's someone at work who looks like that  watch out for emma 

Myra Now that's just showing off ...


Myra said:


> Hi to Emma, Tash, Beanie, Sho, Angie, Fingers, Ali, Oskria, Piglet, Pots, Minow, Hatster, Mr & Mrs Wildcat, Tracey, Alisha, Kt, Babylove, Barney, Jules, Cheesy, Debs and everyone else (have i missed anyone, sorry if i have and hello)


especially after my lazy **** effort...everyone can just copy your list now  he he he

cheesy have to echo emma there cc ...eh?  is it special code stuff?

strawbs how did your appointment go?

emma - I'm off work now for a few days, so they're safe  - managed to have a good go at poor dp though, he moaned about the fact he hasn't stopped since he got in, I had the audacity to attack he's cooking methods and timings, because dinner wasn't ready until 9.30pm  (whilst waking up from my hypno cd  oooppps - yes I have already apologised for that one... he's got some old friends visiting this weekend for 3 DAYS  his timing is not the best ... just hope I don't flip like this evening... eeeeekkkkk 

pots glad woody enjoyed his visit to the vets having trashed the place too 

*QUESTION
does anyone know.. do I have to dissolve the baby aspirin in water first? I know I sound thick but the instructions don't actually say - put in water  - cause actually it takes ages to dissolve and i have to bash it with a teaspoon too ( or is that the buserilyn kicking in)  can I just swallow it? and another thing ..does the clexane come ready to go? (as in already in a needle?) Thanks for your help *

Hi to Tash, Beanie, Sho, Angie, Fingers, Ali, Oskria, caro, Piglet, Hatster, Mr & Mrs Wildcat, Tracey, Kt, Babydreams, Barney, Jules, Cheesy, Debs, and Myra  and anyone else myra missed


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

sorry ladies, I typed something then deleted it all and was in a rush thereafter so just typed a few letters and logged off, sorry for the confusion  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning all!

Hope everyone is doing ok 

Alisha- I'm sure you have to dissolve. That's what it says on mine anyway  Don't worry too much about your moods. I have to shamefully admit that at the weekend I actually nearly attacked my dh  I felt awful about it and very nearly moved out for the week until my baseline scan tomorrow. thankfully I am married to a diamond who understands and put up with it til it passed. Not good at all though. You really have my sympathy. I don't understand why my reaction is so bad this time. Its not as if I haven't done this before  Actually I'm hoping that its a good sign 

Gill- loved the hamsters mate. what cuties 

Minow- you wanna get your parents back. you can't be looking after everything at the moment.

Ange- yeah I will be looking out for you. But since you have so much time off we could meet up if you like and meet properly. 

Bendy-NVH- how you guys doing 

Babydreams- I think the stats for natural twins is something like 4-7% but for IVF it is something on average like 25% which is obviously really high. I think it will only really affect people who are young and obviously fertile, people who have had children before, for example. From what I understand they have already started being "sensible" about this at WN anyway. Because of my age Mr R wanted me to have one put back as well, but because I have had several failed attempts already he then said it was fine to have 2 put back, so I think they are going to judge it on a case by case basis rather than just putting 2 back automatically as they have in the past. Not much longer for you now!! 

Well dh is away for the whole day. He woke me up at 5:30 to tell me he got bood on his shirt and did this pink one go with the tie!!!  I haven't got much to do today so will probably breathe in some golden light, go for a walk. 

hi to Emma, Mayra, Barney, Caro, cheesy, Pots, Wildcat, beanie and everyone else I have missed


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Morning Ladies.

Gill - I had a hamster called Basil when I was little. I think I thought he was named after Basil Brush and my Dad really named him after Basil Faulty! Brings back memories hearing about your Basil 

In a mess at the moment as I'm getting hassle at work for being unavailable for a meeting due to an appt and QM don't have any other slots. They said they'd see what they can do and call back - fingers crossed... God this is hard to juggle with a job - how do you all manage?

Caro


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Caro it can be a real pain trying to juggle tx with work. I have to cancel things left right and centre coz I have to get deps set up well in advance. The end result is that I have to cancel gigs that it then turns out that I could have done but I have to plan too far in advance. I got very stressed before this treatment when one of the nurses said there was always a chance I wouldn't be able to go ahead if they had too many people starting at the same time. It does all tend to work out in the end though. I hope it does for you too. Maybe a bit of breathing in the golden light!  

Sho - poor you, you really are having a rough time this time. I hope the golden light helps   sounds like your DH is wonderful though and he knows how lovely you are normally and knows it is the drugs. Hope it gets better soon as you start stimms.  

Alisha, my asprin isn't disolvable...just to add to your confusion!

Angie - hope you not bored yet with your time off!  

How is everyone else this lovely morning? I hope you all have nice days ahead of you. Anyone up to anything nice?

Minow x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Gill - Basil and Parsley are soooooooooo cute    bet you can't wait to do some poo flicking  

Alisha - You can get either dissoluble or ones you just swallow.  I've got the non dissoluble ones so you may have them too    If it doesn't say to dissolve in water then I guess they are not that sort.

Caro - what a pain in the butt your work are   can't you say that you're going for tests or something.  Surely this is more important than going to meetings  

Pots - hope you had a lovely evening last night....nice day to go to the beach today  

Emma - who you calling fatty big tits  

Minow - sorry that dh is all laid up, typical    Hope you manage to rest up as much as you can anyway.

Sho - bet you loved dh for waking you so early    Enjoy your golden light  

Hello to everyone else, sorry have to cut post short as going to WN for bloods.


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

sho sorry to hear about the moods, but I know where you're coming from   hopefully you can move on to stimms... is your scan tomorrow? will be nice if you could meet up with ang and chew the fat   

caro- its a constant nightmare, have been lucky so far as bl scan is in the holiday but the next one is on a college day... so not so sure what to say about that   and then e/t (if I get that far) is mid week- so that's going to be a right headache as I have to find cover for my classes but they will wonder why I need all day   - shall have to be creative in my thinking....

nvh & Minow  yeah they tried to flog me that one instead but I spotted the 100 for a fraction of the price. 

I know it says dispersible (which obviously means with water but why doesn't it say it on the instructions and they're tiny too! 
Actually caused a right forore getting them as I asked for baby asprin, she said they hadn't got any and then I said yeah you have there 75mg  and the pharmacist came over and said OOhhh nooo we not going to sell it to you! cause you're going give it to a baby   I said its for me, to which she replied 'you're going give it to a baby you said .... and there insued a mini arguement over the terminology (I was always going to win on the buserilyn  ) to which she eventually backed down, when there was a queue of poeple behind me   

cheesy   

morning everyone else


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

good luck with your bloods NVH 

Caro- it is hard to juggle. To be honest, that is why I gave up work. I was sick of trying to juggle it all and getting stressed about it and decided that if I wanted to get pregnant I needed to be single minded about it and gave up work. I must admit, I am thankful for it. Feeling like this there is no way I would have mangaged to continue to go to work this last couple of week and not been jailed!!!  Plus I worked in a male environment with my dh which made things tricky when we were both off at the same time for things. Gets hard to explain your way out of!! 

i do think you should just give the generic "womens problems" reason or get a letter from Woking.

Alisha- definitely! that would be great! I never say no to a good chat and a coffee  I am indeed in tomorrow. Can't wait to see if we can get on with it!!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Alisha mine is very expensive as trying to get lactose free mini asprin is a nightmare.....stormed out of one pharmacy (as you say rubbing a hormonally challenged woman up the wrong way is not a good plan!) Mine just says it should be swalled with water. If you are unsure then go back to the pharmacy (or perhaps another one   ) and ask for advice. Mine are tiny too but that doesn't help you.

Tash - you in work today? Hope the bloods come back suitably high!!!  

Mx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Alisha- I had the same thing when I asked for "baby" asprin at the pharmacy  they said, you can't give this to a baby, I said I'm not its for me, then they tried to give me 400mg. I said I asked for 75mg and then we went back and forth over and over until I just demanded that he give it to me! I wan't on buserilin so God knows, you must have been formidable!! 

I thought you started to take the asprin at stim point as well! Is that not the case?


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

sho glad I'm not the only one! 
I'm not stimming though he says 2-4 weeks before e/t

minow i'm sure mine are soluble hun but just checking!

nvh     with them bloods today


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Oooops!  Sorry Alisha, I forgot you were FET. 

On my second  brekkie now then off for my walk


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning all!!

Sho - that's so interesting, I'm glad you're finding being off work a good thing. I'm going to speak to my manager today and ask for either part time or working from home (so I can look after the puppy  ) but if they refuse then I'll give it up completely. SCARY thought, but I'm sure I'll find loads of things to do!! 

Alisha - my aspirin has to be dissolved and it takes ages  

Gill - the hammies are CUTE! Are they siblings?

NVH -  



btw, you always miss me on those "hello to..." lists


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Nibbles - Hello     

DH well enough to go into the city for work today! I think he might just be allergic to looking after me   Bet he'll come home in agony again and just have to lie down. I'm sure his back is bad but you know how we get colds but (and please excuse me for saying this Mr W) our men folk get flu.......!

Pots, DH's grandparents are just making sure the nursery gets a good airing!   Hope you have a nice time with them staying.

Mx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

oohh dear got a blackbirds nest in the pampas grass in the front garden, chick born on Monday (have binoculars i know i know...) and mr & mrs blackbird were feeding it/them. I've been checking on them each morning, she goes off for some breakkie and comes back quite quickly about 8ish but this morning she's been gone.. ii've been back and forth to the window checking and there's no sign.. its 2 hours now   and I've got loads on today and haven't the time to sit and watch for the birdie action... want to go and peek to see if its still there... ooooh what to do....    

morning pots... another doggy   

sorry nibbles shall add you to myra's list   good luck with talking to your manager  
Hi to Nibbles, Tash, Beanie, Sho, emma, gill, karen, Angie, pots, Fingers, Ali, Oskria, caro, Piglet, Hatster, Mr & Mrs Wildcat, Tracy, Kt, Babydreams, Barney, Jules, Cheesy, Debs, strawbs and Myra.


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

By the time DH got home last night he was all enthusiastic and up for it!! It'll still be called Smudge though...we couldn't agree on any other name  

I think they charge £600 which isn't too bad really  

How old's your choccie now?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Pots- yes I did. I was origianlly meant to go in on the 11th, but they said if I was feeling really awful, to call them, which I did when AF turned up and they brought it forward nearly a week to tomorrow. Basically we are expecting one of two outcomes. I may be told to drop my does down to 0.2 of buserilin and coast til I get to the original dates for me to start stimms which is the 12th April, or I may crack straight on and go onto stimms from tomorrow or whatever, day. we shall see. I'm hoping to move straight on.

Nibbles- Certianly, when I was still in the Army, it was my intention to stop work and do nothing, but the thought of that disturbed me and so as you know I work from home now as a cake maker/decorator, which is absolutely great because we work when we want to and its from home so I do it when I want in a relaxed environment. I do feel much much better for it. I don't know what its like juggling IVF with an office job but it just wouldn't gel with the Army. It was impossible. I remember talking to Wildcat about it when I first left work and all I did was complain about how other people my perceive me not being at work. In my own mind I thought the only women that should be at home are moms, and as I am not one, I thought I was unjustified in taking the time off, but after a short time, I got used to it. It is what is best for me and my husband at the end of the day. I have to put us and our ( hopeful) success first and if that means stopping work then so be it. you should do what you feel is right for you. If you think that is giving up work, then do it. You can get another job anytime. you're right you will find loads to do at first, then you'll start putting things off!     you on apsrin as well then?


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Morning guys,

Do any of you find that your body plays up during tx with minor ailments that you'd normally just self medicate for and would be fine eg/ibuprofen/hydracortesone cream etc etc (can't spell). It seems to know that you aren't allowed to take anything and plays up!!  I have an earache this morning, which I know is self inflicted as I get really itchy dry skin in my ear which I tend to poke with things. Occasionally I make my ear canal swell up accidentally by 'poking/itching' too deep and it swells up and hurts. Ibuprofen normally takes it down and its fine. I'm just going to hope it stops on its own this time. It's just annoying as it feels like I can't 'pop' it, like on a plane  (oh well, as I said, it's self inflicted, so I can't complain) I am tempted to ask....do you think 2 ,lil ibuprofen would be ok, but I know the answer already....

While I'm on a role...this will make you laugh!...last night, I was having a bit of trouble with my injections ( I had no probs at all last tx, but due to having 3 a night this time, my whole tummy is a bit bruised now) I had just managed to do them all, after a few 'attempted pricks' that wouldn't go in. (so I probably injected myself about 6 times in all). I was just starting to feel a bit faint, so DH (who does all my mixing) made me sit down in the bathroom. I then felt ok so stood up to walk out and felt an excruciating pain in my foot!, It felt like I had stood on one of the needles (which I know it wouldn't have been as DH is so very careful) I looked down and I had stood right on my earring that must have fallen out as I was doing the injections. It went right in up the whole length of the pin. I had to pull it out, which was hard, as the skin on yr heal is so thick, and then just grabbed my heal. When I finally let DH look, there was quite a lot of blood. It still hurts a lot this morning. Talk about add insult to injury after doing the injections!! lol 

Anyway, rant over 

*Alisha*...when I asked over the counter for 'baby aspirin' they told me they don't sell that anymore as it's too strong a product to give to babies. I then explained what it was for and he explained they sell 75mg Aspirin in a box labelled cardio EC Tablets, it says (Aspirin 75mg) underneath. He said they are behind the counter as the dose is far too low for pain relief and they are for people prone to strokes or heart attacks, so usually need some advice. After I explained what they were for, he confirmed that these were the ones. They came in dissolvable and swallowable (if that's a word) and are tiny. I'm sure the dissolvable ones are slightly bigger. I know I haven't been of much help. Sorry.

On that note, Alisha, or anyone else taking Aspirin, do you know when we are supposed to stop them? I was advised by Ann to take them. I asked her what would help with implantation after my failed tx last time and she said, taking 75mg Aspirin wont hurt. I forgot to ask her when to stop them with regards to EC/ET. I can ask at my nx scan, but just wondered. *OOOOH, just noticed it contains Aspirin AND lactose, is that ok?*

*Sho*...yeh, that would be really lovely to meet up somewhere. DH is off with me from Friday for 11 days, and we don't see much of each other what with shifts etc, but I will be on 2ww from 16th, so anytime from 18th-27th really would be good with me. Obviously depending on yr tx and yr time with DH as I know you prob see even less of each other. We'll sort something though. That'd be really nice xx

*Minow*....YOU SHOULD BE RESTING!!!!! As Sho already said, can't you get yr parents back hun?
In answer to yr question...noooooooo not at all bored on my time off, only day 4 so far, but I'm loving it! 

Hope everyone else is well, have a good day, must rush as DH just rang to say he's been sent home as there's a big security alert at his work (he works in a building near the London Eye). Hope everything's ok, but glad he's safe.

Love Angie xxx


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Sho that's exactly how I feel - I shouldn't stay at home cos I'm not a mum  
And I worry about my cv and all sorts of things - all the what if's....


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Angie - I was told to keep taking them right through 2ww. If it works they will want me to continue to take them for most of the pregnancy but if not then you can stop as soon as af arrives. I find they make af a bit of a niagra situation....just to add insult to injury when the tx hasn't worked!

psml at you and your earing.......wrap yourself up in cotton wool my love!   Perhaps you should carry a goverment health warning at the moment! 

Mx

I do work but obvioulsy not all the time and not at set working hours....I get fed up with people saying to me, what do you do with your time? What the heck has it got to them?! They seem to think that unless you have a 9 -5 job you don't work! I told the vet i was a musician and she said oh you're unemployed then! GRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

ange- Ouch!!!!!!  funnily enough in an amazing coincidence I saw a pin on the floor in the kitchen yesterday, didn't pick it up and dh stood on it  I pretneded not to know a thing about it and swiftly removed it from his heal!! oops. you're sounds a lot worse than his man pain though  try paracetamol for your ear. that is good for reducing swelling and you can take it whilst pregnant/ttc etc. My gp and Wn told me ibuprofen is out, but the pharmacist said I could take ibuprofen. I decided against it in the end and suffered on with my period pain   

I think they usually say talke it up to 12 weeks don't they  although I have read of women taking it all the way through pregnancy. Check after your BFP 

Let me know when you're ready then and we can meet up. I may be a bit precious during the old 2ww but will definitely be up for it during stimms. 

Nibbles- as Wildcat said to me, don't feel guilty. It sounds like you feel the same way I did before I signed off from the Army. what will I do to justify my time, I'm not pregnant, not a mum, so why would I need the time off?  At the end of the day, being off from work, is great for me, no confrontation with knobs that I hate at work, no walking about when I don't want to, no panic about when to do  injections, no cramming myself into uncomfortable clothes during stims and after e/c, cansit down when I want during the 2ww, can sleep if I need to the list goes on and it works for me because I feel if the worst happens and I get a BFN, I can't blame myself. I will have given it the best shot I can. If that makes sense. For a lto of women, going to work is perfect for them as it is a distraction. For me, work distracted me from conceiving, so it really is up to the woman in question. As I say, it doesnt have to be forever does it. if you got a BFP you wouldn't give a damn about work and you could get another job anytime. chat about the pros and cons with your dh. There's no rush and if they let you go part time then there are no probs


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

ange pmsl at your earing  
blimey getting our hands on these asprins   not sure about when to stop, been told after a bfn. don't know when for a bfp...thanks for that anyhow.. i've got soluble (it just doesn't say that!) the ear pain sounds awful though.  I dont' go near the ibruprofen - as a previous manager died after extensively using it    and paracetomol has caffeine - i think its a case of better the devil you know ..

  sho PMSL that's hilarious! my dp would of found the pin with his plates of meat also, I now know its best to avoid such incidences as he has very sensitive feet so tripping hazards and toe stumbing accidents are common place in our house, so have mental note with shoes, bags, etc as he falls hard   (shouldn't laugh as he's 6.4) 

minow what a cheeky vet


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

actually will tell the story

she had bad pain somewhere can't remember where.. and took ibruprfen for several days, this time the pain was in her abdomen so she took some more.. went to the docs who sent her immediately to hospital - where they said there was a hole in her stomach or intestines now I forget.. but fluids were leaking out and had caused gangerene in her leg.. she had one amputated at the knee but it had spread to the other leg and they had to amputate that also but she later died.   this all happened in the space of a week.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Alisha- men eh! My husband has  spot on one of his little fingers that if you touch too vigorously or knock it cuases some kind of violent fit. the finger in question is grasped at the base and thrust usually directly up into the air and the face contorts and redens followed by various grunts and bear like noises then the finger is moved quickly downwards to the stomach where the husband bends double and shouts......"Ah!!!! My achiles finger"!!!!! As we know achiles had a weak foot, not a finger and so my husband has seen fit to liken himself to Achiles the greek god, but instead of a weak heal he has a weak little finger. ridiculous!!!! But like you, I have to be careful of the Achiles finger to avoid the fit which can happen anywhere at anytime including supermarkets and shops.   I thought you could get paracetamol with and without caffeiene. the caffeine ones are useless, thats what I had the other day, may as well have eaten smarties for the amount of pain relief they gave me!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Alisha- Oooooh! that sounds nasty!  Ibuprofen has been in the news recently hasn't it for being dangerous. I am carfeul with it, but can't do without it on day one and two of my period. I do without on day three even though the painis still there. Its not as bad so I go without the ibuprofen because I know it is dangerous.


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh my goodness Alisha what a terrible story. 
I guess the thing is that for each bad story about it there will be many people who use it without any problems but it's always better to be safe than sorry. Sho, I have to admit that when I have a really bad AF (most of them then!) I take the yellow migraleve tablets....Not coz it causes me a migraine but they are the strongest pain killers I can get over the counter. They do seem to help.....but we won't be using them for ages now will we    
Mx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

sho pmsl what is he like! dp has something similar 'skateboard elbow' that at any given moment doing anything in general can 'go'  ... loud crack can be heard followed by yowl from dp and the comment "did you hear that?" .... and another time dp broke his big toe and as you can imagine he constantly managed to find things to bump into with it, so you could hear these profanities at the top of his voice from the other end of the house and i'd know he'd 'done it again' - bought him slippers to try and protect it etc but wouldn't wear them...   MEN!

glad to hear you take it easy with the ibuprofen ..


just had a sneek peek into the nest and the one and only little chick is dead   so they've abandoned the nest... knew something was up... that's a bit sad.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Alisha wow what a terrible thing to happen, my Nan is allergic to Ibuprofen too so I was cautious when I first started to use but as I can get very bad migraines it was one the best things - that and migraleave but I am very naughty as I get mine from Spain when I go and see my mum as they sell 600mg ones over the counter but I do find they really work as I can take one of those and thats need no repeat four hours later needed, and I have even taken 3 neurofen once as I didnt have any of my big bullets but they didnt work anywhere near as well so I do think sometimes if only the pharmacists where able to dish out one stronger dose would do the trick rather than having to take 2 200mg every four hours and taking 8 in a day potential overdosing and still feeling like cr*p.

With regards to the Asprin I stopped on day of EC and havent had any since as when pg they advise you not to take Asprin so I decided to not take anymore but I think we are all told different things every time as we are all different so I would check with WN.

ktx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

What are our DH's like eh?!  

Pots I have sniffed before but I hated it and that go had to be abandoned due to poor response to stimms so I won't do it again. Lots of people do it though and much prefer it to injecting. Don't know why but I'd rather stick a needle in myself than snort something up my nose!

Mx


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Alisha - that so sad about the little birdie  

QMs rang me back re: my work problem with my appt for next Wednesday. They said they didn't have any other appts for next Wednesday and that I could go an extra 2 days on D/R and come in on Friday. At which point I started to blart!!   I'll have done 3.5 weeks on Buserilin already and there is no way I am doing even more. After regaining my compusure I explained the D/Rs are making me emotional and I really didn't want even more of them (fairly obvious at that point!!) and she said I can come in on Wednesday afternoon afterall and they will just double book an appt! Phew... I was really in a mess. I hate this stuff, it is the work of the  

Pots - I'm sniffing at QMs but I'm not sure I'm a good advert for it!

Caro


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All

Alisha-I dissolve my aspirin and i was told by mr r to take it 4wks before tx starts all the way through to 32 wks pg then stop   only because my blood problems and also recurrent m/c   clexane comes in prefilled syringes..beware they bloody bruise and hurt  

Sho-I think you have done the right thing stopping work as the army isnt the easiest of jobs to do while having tx, stuff people who think you should be working  

Nibbles-I was thinking of going part time too with my job as its soooo stressful with targets etc so d/f said to speak to them in a few months to see if i still feel like it   at the moment im loving my job though which is unlike me  

Angie-  cant believe you stood on your earing  

Minow-You need to train your d/h better honey, it makes me realise how lucky i am as d/f wont let me do anything while on the 2ww and even when i was pg he wouldnt let me do a thing..i love milking it  

Caro-Qm's sound really unproffesional honey   glad you managed to get an appt for weds  

Pots-Do you get on with the grand parents in law  

Tash-Good luck with the bloods honey im sure there more than doubling   

Bendy-Where are you bet your still in bed you lazy mare  

Hello to everyone else, a few hours in the office for me then home at 2pm me thinks


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

watch out Emma or I might either have to borrow your Dh to see if he can show mine a thing or 2 or I'll just have to come and move in with you!  

My DH starts out with the best intentions and he is absolutely lovely but he just can't do looking after. His idea of doing nothing and mine are completely different.

You're off home early! Glad you enjoying work at the mo though.

Mx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow-You can borrow him anytime honey, he is no good to me atm  

Pots-Ahhh thats good you get on with them   yeah i cant wait, i may stay full time though i will see how i feel  

Oh had another weird dream last night, me and Robbie williams met at a beach and fell in love and had lots of ivf babies   he paid for the tx ofcourse


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Pots I always sniff when d/r, I prefer it to injections... Have never had any probs, it's quick, easy and I get v few side effects - the odd headachey day but the more water you drink the easier it gets....and once you start stimming the headache goes away.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Alisha-  Hilarious!! Skateboarders elbow indeed  they are amazing creatures aren't they?

Pots- I have never sniffed, so absolutely no help on that subject.

Caro- you sound like you really need to get on to those stimms love. Amazing how they can suddenly fit you in when you either get upset or angry isn't it 

Emma- you're right, I definitely did the right thing. Today for example, I would have had to have been up at 5:30 with my husband. He isn't due to leave there til 6pm tonight. Its a four hour drive back and when and where would I have done my injection. I would have been really bothered and upset about it, so its definitely a good thing that I'm not going through that. going part time for you would would be ace. Glad you're enjoying work though. Let face it you're practically part time now though aren't you  you and your dreams!  I just have bloody nightmares  

Back from my walk now. Hot and knackered but it does me good.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi guys am back...two pricks later again    I'll let you know when I hear    Am feeling v v v v nervous  

I can't keep up with the chat at the moment cause work is busy and haven't time to read and its doing my head in  

I buy my aspirin at tesco if that helps  

WN was really dead today, think they're all on holiday  

Pots - i've never sniffed before but heard its ok  

Feel really bad that I haven't caught up on the chat


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Cheeky mare   

Cant wait till my trampette comes, did yours get a brochure with it with different moves etc for different parts of your body or do you just jump up and down  

Tash    im sure it will be fine but i cant understand you worrying honey


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Ok Tash - potted history for you as you are busy and have baby brain!  

Excuse me if I do miss anything but here goes.....

Ibruprofen - good or bad
TO work or not
Baby Asprin, when for how long and how
Standing on pins and earings
Men and their sensitive feet/ achiles fingers and skateboard elbow.
Sniffing or injecting for DR
QM being a pain but strop works wonders
Little birdies died 

Oh and I think Em might have had another dream and is offering to lend her DH to anyone who needs! 

Did I just about get it all?!    

Mx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-Dont be jealous honey   im jealous of you not working


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello again,

I just received a letter from my GP to say that he is now in a position to offer us our one NHS funded cycle (after I turn 36 in Nov), but I have to choose between Southampton, Essex or Salisbury  . Woking must be considered too expensive. He wants myself and Dh to go and see him to discuss a few things first. We have to make sure he's aware we're in the middle of a self funded cycle now also. I wondered if there's a possibility of them funding a proportion of this cycle instead (up to the price of the cycle in a different clinic). We'll see.
Hopefully I wont need the NHS funded cycle at the end of the year, but it's really annoying that they've made us wait till after I'm 36, so have had to pay for the first 2!! 

Hope you're all having a good day, love Angie xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

minow -  well done. I hadn't realised we had covered so many topics this morning 

emma- mine came with a little booklet with a few moves. Mainly I stick to kind of jogging on the spot and twisting for my waist.   apparently there is a new exercise craze out there that involves the trampette where you can burn 1000 cals an hour! Can't remember what it is called but I bet you can find it on google and I bet there is a DVD for it. you can do start jumps and all sorts on them though, they are good. 

Pots- no dog for me, just i pod and some steveie wonder this morning.

judge Judy is on ta ta!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Love Judge judy watched it all the time in barbados after the beach  

Sho-Ohhh im getting excited now then    will have a look on google  


Angie-Woking wasnt considered for me either only qm's but i didnt want to go their   my pct although surrey wont even think about woking  

Pots ahhhhhh love ya  

Off to put my brocoli and stilton soup in the micro


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Minow - thanks for that  sounds like its been a right coffee morning type of conversation 



Minow said:


> Ok Tash - potted history for you as you are busy and have baby brain!
> 
> Excuse me if I do miss anything but here goes.....
> 
> ...


Emma - mine came with instructions too, so you'll be ok. I hope yours doesn't squeek as much as mine though, it used to sounds like i was having a right sesh in the afternoons  Enjoy your soup. I had roast gammon with cabbage and green beans 
I must say that your taste in men is improving, bet you wished you'd got to the shagging part with robbie though 

Angie - as you say, hopefully you won't need the nhs go but you've nothing to loose going to see them 

Sho - can't believe you're listening to stevie wonder  what happened to the reggae 

Pots - I am trying to have PMA....keep looking at the time and wondering when to call, nurse said about 3 but I might try at 2.30 

Whats everyone up to at the weekend  I'm getting my hair cut tonight and then off to worcester tomorrow til Sunday night. Might have to
sneak on my sisters lap top over the weekend


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Angie - I begged my PCT to let me go to WN and I would pay the difference. I wrote very formal sounding emails about patient choice etc. They said I couldn't as it would not be fair - due to differening success rates (err...hello why don't they let us all go to WN then...). They also won't let me pay extra to try to go to Blast if we are in that position. Worth trying though - your PCT already sounds better than mine as they at least give you a choice of 3 places...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash Gammon my hell food   have a nice time in Worcester im sure everyone will be fussing around you   not sure what were up to might do the garden at some point,cleaning and then see what happens may go to the cinema to see i want candy   and maybe a picnic somewhere too


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

minow very well summarised   

enjoy your soup     (yuk!- stilton) 

gone very quiet everyone must be having lunch,its a gorgeous day here too... 


must get on... a house to tidy for visitors coming this weekend....and beds to make   buserilyn style...   

have a nice day everyone and nvh those results will be fine


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-All that healthy eating and water should hopefully keep those cysts at bay


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots - hope that nasty cyst behaves itsself    Sorry you've been poorly, you didn't say....What you cooking up for your guests then  

Emma - Gammon is my least favorite but its the only thing I could have with the veggies    I don't like stilton either    smells like feet and has mould in it    Great weekend for gardening, might potter in mine on Sunday  
We planted a lot of spring bulbs in Novermber and they are all blooming and looking lovely  

Alisha - happy   cleaining, don't put any pins in their beds eh    Looks like you've got a busy weekend, is that wise when your on de-regs, wouldn't want you loosing your cool now


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-I hate stilton too   but the brocoli and stilton soup from new convent garden soups are delish i think its kate's fave too


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Look at woody's lovely glossy coat


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots - woody looks like a brown great dane in that piccie.  He looks big for a a lab  
Yummy scrummy, your menu sounds delish - watch out cause emma will copy ya    I had a feeling you didn't want
to mention your sickness cause of your DQ rep    I love that smiley  
Tea is meat to help make a dogs coat shiny too  

Emma - I'll take your word for that, at least its lovely and healthy.  By the way, fudgey called you a trouble maker on the 1st scan thread! pmsl go take a look


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cod in sauce you lazy mare   although i love the one is cheese sauce  

Tash-Did she now     and she is picking on me too sending me nasty pm's saying im a trouble maker and its all my fault   i have crashed the thread honey so now she knows im not messing


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-Sorry   have to agree with Tash he is a big boy not fat but just big as in lovely big head


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Afternoon!

tash- hope WN hurry up with those bloods for you 

Emma- don't know what you're talking about, but are you causing trouble again 

I have to say I quite like gammon when it comes with a nice sweet glaze, like orange or something. But I've gone right off roast pork. 
roast lambs my fave though

Pots- sorrry about your cyst hun! bloody thing 

right I'm bored now  I think I might put Godfather 3 on and swoon over Andy Garcia.
got salmon for tea. Can only really have fish when dh isn't here because he doesn't like it and I hate having to cook separate  meals. It gets right on my  tit ends!! So only have it when he is absent  Salmon with cous cous salad I think.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho     hope you choke on a fish bone  


Pots-Yummy   im having beef stew with suet dumplings and mash      
D/f bought me some lovely easter edition french fancies there lemon and orange and are yummy not to citrusy


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots - his head looks rather big and square like a great dane  
I think your cod loins sound lovely  
I love nacho's, i can't resist them    I normally make fajitas and bake them and they are all lovely and cheesy    I got low
carb tortillas and its not fattening at all.  I love tacos too  

Emma - just seen your post    I replied to you over there!...lets take it over    You and your french fancies  

I bought the two girls I work with a choccy bunny for easter and do I get anything....NO  

Sho - Salmon is very good for you and it sounds lovely and healthy.  Enjoy the god father ...isn't that a really loooong film  
You should be out somewhere in this nice weather, maybe in the garden or potting some tubs


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Why the hell would you bother buying work collegues anything   smash the bunnie up with your fist so they cant eat them  

Right im off home im bored...tash call me when you get your results  

Have a good evening and weekend guys


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - yeh I know, don't know why I bother really but thats the kinda gal I am and they weren't that exspensive.  I felt
like smashing them up actually    Can't believe your going home already    OK will call ya  

Pots - yours are in tesco still


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Right then my HCG is 7842 and they were 3824 on Monday so I am a very happy bunny which is good as its just
in time for easter  

But now you're all gone  

Bye pots


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

brilliant news nvh


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Yay, well done Tash I'm really please for you. Now you can relax, enjoy Easter and then before you know it you'll be having your scan!

Send some babydust our way though! 

lol
Minow x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

you can really enjoy your easter now  

have a lovely weekend


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks Minow & Alisha.  Thought I was all alone but you're hear to share my news  

Here you go....


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks pots - thought you was going to do something else    couldn't you keep away


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

oooooh I've done it  

My mgr was quite understanding and human about it (well he has been through IVF after all!) - the working from home option was dissed straight away, but he will look into part time. They will need another headcount or at least somebody doing part time to cover the part of the day when I'm not there. Sounded quite positive but as always there are no guarantees   

I feel pleased I did it, almost made me feel a bit liberated


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

i fell asleep!!!

NVH- <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZSzim055YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F1%255F55%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







that's absolutely brilliant. I hope you can relax a little bit now and enjoy easter til your scan   so pleased for you

nibbles- glad you have an understanding boss as well. hopefully you will be able to find a good solution soon 

NVH- The GOdfather is very long, and so is the Godfather 2, but the last one isn't so bad.  Haven't put in on yet though. I was watchin some horrendous chav family onTrisha and nodded off


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Great news Tash! Sound like brilliant levels, hope you can relax and really enjoy it now.

Nibbles - glad your work conversation went well. Must admit I'm tempted by asking for the part time thing too but I'm not sure it would go down well at work and, unfortunately, I'm the main earner in our house so I'd be a bit screwed if they went a step further and pushed me out altogether. Think it would be a great balance though.

Hello Sho and Pots. Don't think anyone else is around.

Home soon, phew - have felt like I might scream or cry at someone at work today.

Caro


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots - wow you don't muck about, enjoy Debenhams and don't buy anything other than bedding now  

Sho - glad you fell asleep, you must need it and its good for the old relaxation    mind you Trisha is enough to put anyone to sleep    I hope i can relax a bit too  

Nibbles - well done on giving in your notice.

Caro - sorry work has been a pain, I was a bit like that yesterday.  Anyway the long weekend is here so enjoy!


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

The *osser who was making a fuss about me being unavailable for a meeting next week has just cancelled the meeting....grrrrrr. I'm soooo mad  
If I get stressed about work one more time in this treatment tell me to forget it... that was so not worth the stress today.

Have a nice long weekend everyone. Suspect I will be keeping my down-regging, emotional vibes away from the computer for the weekend  

Caro


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Just wanted to wish you all a very Happy Easter


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Caro- sorry things are getting on top of you. hopefully a nice long weekend will sort you out 

NVH- <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZSzim055YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F15%255F58%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







likewise  Have a good weekend. Have you got a due date yet love?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Well done chicky dee   now RELAX  

Have fun everyone else  

Put the stew into the oven at 4pm cut the grass and now ready for home and away with a cuppa and french fancy


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Gosh, woweeeee Emma....can I borrow you as well as your DH  

Have a great holiday everyone. 4 days of looking after dh...oooops sorry I mean Dh looking after me ahead!  

Happy Easter and don't eat too many eggs

lol
Minow x


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi there

Have a great weekend everyone and Happy Easter  

Tash - congratulations on those results - bluddy brilliant  hope you can relax a bit now 

Sho and angie - good luck for your scans tommorow 

Emma - enjoy your french fancy - i think they are gopping 

Minow - hope dhs back is better and you get spoilt this weekend 

pots - sounds like you have a busy weekend - your meals sound yummy 

my mums been round today and we have been taking up some curtains together - very domestic of me


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi guys,

Just been 'breathing in golden light' with DH, so feel a bit spaced now. I've decided that regardless of the outcome this time, I'm either going to buy the cd for pregnancy (if tx works) or the one for preparing to conceive naturally if it doesn't work, until we go ahead with another tx nx year. I have very little hope that I'll fall pregnant naturally after so many years but it would be a good one to use in between, they are very relaxing.

I'm just beginning to feel tender now after a week on 6vials of Menopur a night, so that's not 2 bad, only a week left till EC.

Sho, I may catch you after yr scan tomorrow, but very unlikely before, unless you've been waiting 30mins, so good luck for that and may possibly catch you on yr way out. If not, as you say, it would be nice to meet up while I'm off work. x

Hatster, thanks for your good luck wishes for tomorrow hun x  

Have a good evening all and Happy Easter xx

Love Angie xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello everyone!


Tash - just skimmed the last few pages to seee your blood test results - well done you! They have done exactly as they should of so now at least you can relax!  Not long till your scan now either!

Is there a level it should be over if you are prengnant?  

Emma you little ding dong, i was at work today, no sleep in for me im afraid........had to work 7-6 and it killed me after 3 weeks off!

Sho how are you feeling today?

PUPO ladies sending you lots of    and    as always- how you dong today Hatser??

All the ladies d'regging and stimming, hope you are all doing ok!

Hello to everyone i havent mention!!

Feeling nervous about my bloods tomorow im convinced something wont be right- will there be a level that they expect it to be over to confirm a pregnany??  God i hope its all ok.  Did another test today it was stonger but still took a few mins to come up....im just panicing i suppose.
Happy Easter guys!

Love B.xx


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

just came across this and thought it might be of interest to Tash and Bendy - Tash it talks about symptoms coming and going and Bendy about hcg levels too - i'm sure your bloods will be fine especially if the line is getting stronger  
http://abeautifulday.blogs.com/a_beautiful_day/2004/12/when_ivf_works_.html

/links


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Oh thsnks Hatster, i had a read ...full of info!

I will ask the clinic tomorrow when i go in 

Hope your ok little chic


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Anything over 50 is fine honey   i think mine was 288 on day 14 so try not to panic all will be well   hey forgot you were back at work  

Hatster-Happy easter btw what is gopping   

Angie-Glad to hear the old ovaries are doing there thang  

Sho-Good luck tomorrow


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Gopping is same as minging Emma  

Just broken one of my gestone amps   and dh has to work really late tonight and wont be home for a while and its due NOW - just shoved a bum bullet up in the mean time


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster-Did you ask for gestone or did they just give it to you   and does it hurt


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks for the info about the blood hormone level thingy Emma !

Mr Riddle told me he only perscribed Gestone once in a blue moon and really hated haing to use it.... He said i would never have it


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

I asked for it as I had some sort of spotting almost every day of 2ww last time   - and it doesnt hurt - i numb my bumb with ice for 5 mins before and i honestly dont feel the needle go in - the first time i asked dh if it was in yet and he told me not to be so dirty   sometimes it aches a little as it goes in but nothing really . Bum is a bit bruised though. I just didnt trust those bum bullets   - you going to go for it then ?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Your more than welcome sweety  

Hatster-Into your bub    i think you mean bum your poor future baby i hope you dont give it gestone     yeah i will ask for it as my a/f came day 11 this time so obviously not absorbing them this tiem   the last 2 cycles i had the runs everyday this time nothing so i couldnt of absorbed it other wise a/f wouldnt of come early   
Blimey what are we going to be like what with the heparin too   

How are you finding the heparin and steroids


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

I read something today about the absorption being a lot better with Gestone -i would definitely go for it again. Hopefully it will sort you out next time   heparin is ok - sometimes it hurt but most of the time not - bruised tummy though - steroids fine apart from being extra hungry  
Bendy - he was fine about it but everyone i saw kept saying did i know it was an intramuscular injection and that it would hurt like hell but honestly its a piece of pi*s


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster- yeah the argc just use gestone so there must be something in it...gill said its pure progestorone


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Night all

Chat tomo.xx


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

yeah i saw the ARGC use it and they use 100mg - WN routinely prescribe 50mg but i think they got in a muddle with me as Mr R gave me a prescrption for 100mg and then next time i was there they gave me one for 50mg but i had already got the 100mg ones and after seeing the argc use 100mg went with that so it may be worth checking with him about the dose. Try getting your GP to prescribe it to - they did your cyclogest didnt they   ? as WN charge £8 for each and even Ali couldnt give me a brilliant price - its dirt cheap for the nhs though  

nite Bendy and good luck for tommorow


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Well I didn't think I would have time to post this morning but dh is running some erronds so here I am 

Sho & Angie - good luck with your scans today  

Sho - hope they move you onto stimms 

Bendy - good luck for your bloods today, will try and pop on later to find out what they are. Don't forget I had my first one 5 days after test day.

Haster - I love that smiley munching the choccie easter bunny, made me pmsl!  Hope those curtains are nice and even 

Emma - hope you enjoyed your stew. Dh cut our grass yesterday so its looking all lovely and stripey now  I'm sure MrR will give you the gestone 

Minow - enjoy looking after dh 

Pots - enjoy being the hostess with the mostess this weekend 

Gill - when are you getting parsley and basil again 

Ali 

Hello to everyone else 

Well I've got a west indian banquet ahead of me this weekend and can't wait  We always have traditional Trinidadian food today and on Sunday.

Oh dh is back...better dash up to the shower and pack 

Love to you all


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Just wanted to pop on to wish Sho and Angie all the best for their scans today and Bendy good luck with her bloods.
Hello everyone else......hope you all having nice start to holiday!
Me....well I'm searching what oven to go and buy tomorrow.....yep ours has given up the ghost, great timming! i won't shop on Good friday so it will have to wait till tomorrow. Thankfully the hob is seperate so we can still manage cooked food.
lol
Minow x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Morning  everyone !

What a beautiful day it is today!

Minow enjoy cooker shopping- you might get one in the sale this weekend

Tash they said i should expect my level to be around 100- 200 as its being taken on test day.  I'm so very nervous about it as i keep having horrific thoughts that these test have got it wrong and my bloods will show no trace of the hormone!  

Sho and Angie good luck with your scans today, it  was sooo busy as i was leaving at about 9ish.... they said they had about 7 egg collections today too!

Hop you all have a lovely long weekend and don't eat too much choccie !

Going to get a sub wa as im starving!!

Bendybird.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All

Tash-Can i come pllleaasseee i want some west indian food too  can i can i  

Hatster-Thanks for that info honey, i will TELL Mr R i want 100mg  i will also call my gp when i start and see if she will prescibe the gestone 

Angie and Sho-Hope your scans went well  

Bendy-    im sure those levels will be showing that you have a little  or two in there  text me 

Well d/f gone to his mum's for some bun (west indian bread thing) so im going to tackle the front garden  then tomorrow were meeting friends and their 2 boys in Brighton for the day


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Afternoon all,

Just back in after my scan. Thanks for all the good wishes. I'm much further along than I was at this point last time, so the higher drugs are obviously working 

I met Sho and her DH, which was lovely, although I made a right donut of myself after I came up the stairs and asked a girl if she was Sho  and she just looked at me as if I was slightly nuts. I then found Sho, but was a bit dubious about asking then! lol

*Sho*...I hope you got somewhere when you went into see the nurses, I hope you can start stimming soon and start feeling better  Your DH seemed really nice by the way.

Talking of me being a donut, we stopped off at M&S and Tescos at The Meadows in Camberely on the way home, and HUGE mistake!!! They have Krispy Kremes in Tescos!!!!! We bought a 12 pack of the glazed ring ones and I have already eaten 4!!!  (After I have just been chatting to Sho about my weight gain too!!) Oh well, I'll sort it out after, lol 

*Bendy*..Yeh, it was busy in there today, and so hot in the waiting room, with the sun shining in! Were you there at all around 10.20am? I couldn't remember yr appointment time, but I wondered if any of the guys in the waiting room were from here.

Hope you're all having a good Bank Holiday x

Love Angie xx

P.S..Anyone in Woking on Monday? I have my 2nd progress scan then, (at 10.20am)


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Morning

Tash - have a fatastic time - sounds great - i'm very jealous - and yes my curtains ARE straight thankyou    

Emma - enjoy your gardening - sounds like you have a nice day planned tommorow - i love Brighton and dont worry i'm sure Mr R wouldnt DARE say no to ya  

Bendy - any results yet hun? let us know wont ya?  

Angie - glad the scan went well and that extra jab is worth the pain - those krispie kremes are evil arent they   

Minow - good luck cooker shopping - what terrible timing  how you feeling?

I'm going stir crazy here   - had a bit of brown cm today and yesterday and its   particularly cos i had so much spotting last time but brown is ok isnt it?   cant believe i'm on knicker check already

Dh has just cut our grass (nice stripes too ) - going to take it easy today but going to go out for a walk tommorow and a cream tea   i cant stay in any longer


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

gosh what a lovely day 

hatster I'm sure the brown is fine hun - stop knicker checking   it'll be fine   sit in the garden and enjoy the weather and look at the grass with a glass of something cool   

just seeing how you ladies got on a woking today..

ang that's great news   

sho hope the scan was ok  

bendy  

emma its a lovely day for a spot of gardening enjoy   

minow have fun cooker shopping !

dp is taking our guest round oxford for the day (i've got a banging headache) he was swearing like a trooper and its all quiet round here people having family get togetheres in the garden   but at least they've gone out now   
I'm pottering in the garden - getting some flowers going for the allotment. its just lovely


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I was gone by 10  But i did have a little stare as i walked through!

My levels are 162 and they said that was really good and just perfect- and I'm not imagining this I'm defiantly pregnant! I told them i was worrying about this!  So I'm pleased about that- go in Monday for my other one.

Angie how embarrassing asking someone and it not being Sho!!

The weathers just great! Enjoy everyone!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Great news about the bloods you must be relieved

And Ange great news from  you too.

Haster I'm sure all is fine for you and brown stuff could well be a good sign. Me I've got mild af feelings, trying hard not to feel negative and I know you will all just tell me off for being so but this is soooo like how all my other 2wws have gone that i am already feeling that probably it's not good news. Trying to ignore it for now and certainly enjoying relaxing in the garden with a good book today.....cooker shopping for real tomorrow!

Sho- hope all ok.

lol to everyone else
Mx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hatser brown blood is old so its fine......i know you wont be able to but try and stop knicker cheaking or you'll drive yourself crazy!

It is going to work, stay positive!!

B.x


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Bendy    great news - you must be even higher up there on  

Alisha - hope you had fun gardening - i've only just come in from the garden - its been gorgeous out there  

Minow   

mum and dad coming over for dinner later so catch you all tommorow xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Evening all

Well just stuffed my face and thought I would pop on to see how you gals are getting on  

Bendy - great news on your bloods...I know exactly what you mean about thinking the tests are wrong, and even though my hcg is good i'm still finding it hard to believe    In fact i'm having a para moment today but shhhhh don't tell anyone esp emma and gill  
Good luck for monday, pm me if you need to, i'm pretty good at giving advice but crap at taking it but aren't we all  

Haster - brown is fine, could be left over from ec.  Its old blood in any case so try not to worry.  I'm sure everything is fine fine fine    

Minow - NO NEGATIVITY LADY    you're ovaries have been prodded and poked, af pains are part of the course with the 2ww and doesn't gaurantee anything.  The drugs are so cruel too....try and stay positive and happy oven shopping   

Angie -    Can't believe you asked a lady is she was Sho    Well done on your scan although you didn't tell us how many follies etc    Loads of luck for Monday   

Sho - hope you got what you was after today   

Alisha - sorry about the bad head but I hope all that fresh air sorting out the allotment helped  

Emma - Hope your garden looks great and also your lady version too    I would bag some food up for you but I think i'm going to eat it all myself   

Anyway, will try and pop on tomorrow at some stage.  Me and sis are off to the shops tomorrow which will be nice


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

hey bendy great news on the blood results - how brilliant is that!!    

nvh - arreee thought I'd already missed you - sounds like you had a yummy din din... have fun shopping tomorrow    

I would of loved a sister to go shopping with... makes us all wonder again if we have one ivf baby will we all go through it all again to have another??   we'll be brassic and i'll be too old no doubt   its a reall life quandry thing   whoooops never meant to start talking this nonsense ...

minow yes to what nvh says NO NEGATIVITY!! be postitive MRS     
that's an order    

hatster its been a gorgeous day - had a wee snooze on the decking with a mag over my face which was lovely and could hear the birdies walking around me   
we've got a fab Mr blackbird that 'shows no fear' and quite daringly wanders very very close... actually I become more afraid he's going to peck my eyes out           have a lovely evening with your folks..  

emma must have passed out with all that garden activity   

a french couple passed our allotment today and said it was the prettiest there   isn't that lovley, and an old chap gave me a load of new seeds £20 worth bless,  its like that round there ..itsn't that nice  
mind you will probably turn up in a couple of months wanting some cabbages  

I suspect its going to be a quiet few days on here as everyones on their jollies  
have a lovely few days everyone looks like we're all going to have some fab fab weather YAY!!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm just haveing a moment so ignore me if you wish...
we've not got the best paid jobs...
but my dad has helped us out financially with some of the costs on previous tx cycles and now that seems its come to an end without any words .. he's talked about trying /campaigning for a free go with nhs... so I can assume that's it... it just makes me feel that's all i'm worth 2 goes... and i know i should feel ever so grateful but I KNOW MY MUM WOULD OF GIVEN EVERYTHING  to make this work  for us  
it is an awful situation if you rely on help from family... and this can make things very tricky .. and actually I'm very hurt by the 2 goes and that's it assumption.   blimey i feel such a f88k77g failure  I will sell the house and whatever it takes to get this   ) . and this blows the therory of being 'able to afford a child' out the f88888ng window. which is why i delayed it in the first place...
sorry for the down moment.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Campers hi de hiiiiiiiii 

Alisha-Dont you be getting down mrs, i hope you wake up feeling more  

Hatster-Could be implantation bleeding or from e/c honey  

Angie-Well done honey  

Bendy-YOUR PREGNANT   well done and enjoy  

Nvh-Have fun at the shops today lady  

Well were off to Brighton soon to meet friends   laters


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Good morning all,

*Alisha*...I'm so sorry you're feeling so bad at the moment  and of course we wont choose to ignore you, silly. It is just totally so unfair that we all have to pay such huge amounts to have something that is taken for granted by most as being one of the 'givens' in life. I was round at an old school friends yesterday (she's 2 years younger than me and has an 8 and 6 year old) she was ranting on my behalf, bless her, saying how unfair it is that we have to pay so much, when we go through so much physically and mentally as well. We've self funded our last tx and this tx, so that's pretty much £10,000 on credit cards (although am trying to juggle 0% ones so that we don't pay interest too!!). I do know how you feel hun, I have spent my life asking 'why'? through 1 previous relationship/1 previous marriage, and now with my 2nd (and love of my life) DH (and am positive that we'll get there). Just know hunny that we are all here for you, and feel free to let out your feelings at any time, you know that we'll all understand and be there for you. I hope you've woken up feeling a bit better about things, sometimes that's all it it takes isn't it. Anyway, big hugs for you, and lets hope one way or another 2007 will be your year. I look forward to us meeting up sometime in the future with little ones in toe and we can look back and see that it was all worth it 

*Tash*...oh yeh, I forgot the important stuff, and can you believe I just had to ask DH (well he was the one writing the figures down) I so far at first progress scan have 12 follicles (9 on right and 3 on left) the biggest of which was a size 15. My lining is 11 and half. Apparently all this is better than I had even at EC last time, so I'm hoping all continues just as well. How are you feeling hun? x

Anyway guys, off to get dressed now. I'm doing things quite slowly now, lol as starting to feel a bit tender.

Love Angie xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Morning Everyone!

Minow and Hatster- Hope you two are both staying positive     

Minow i wouldn't worry about AF pains i had them too and sooo many ladies on here post to say they got AF pains with a bfp- no worries, take it easy!

Tash- i feel i can believe it now i have heard someone else tell me.  Ann was lovely and said that I'm not imagining this and I'm definitely pregnant- it is just so had to believe it when you don't think it will happen

Emma did you spend yesterday in the sun?  Topping up your tan? Enjoy your day in Brighton !  No skinny dipping in the sea !!     

Alisha- paying for treatment is such a stressful thing.  Talk to your dad and tell him how you feel, maybe he wasn't saying he isn't going to help out but was just mentioning the need to have cycles funded.  Hope you sort it out    

Gill what have you been up to?  Have u been out on your bikes?

Today is meant to be another lovely day i think i shall sit in the garden with my book and an easter egg!!

Love Bendy,x


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Happy Easter Everyone!!!







Its the only eggy smiley I could find sorry!!! 

Bendy- you must be so excited hun , well done  No we havent been out on our bikes because of the "boblets" I dont know how much longer they will be in the nest 

Alisha- sorry your on a downer sweetie, maybe you could sit down and tell your Dad how you feel, Im sure he would be gutted if he knew how you felt, could it be a case of his pot has run dry too!!  I know its hard and so frustrating, we should get help with this!! hope you feel better today!!

Tash- what a busy busy busy little bumble you are!! So glad your bloods are rising nicely!! your a clever clever lady, and I love you   

I just switched my phone on and had a text from Ali which read "Had an x-ray done today! Guess what they found? It was you, safely tucked in my heart, they said my heart is fine with a friend like you in it!" well needless to say I promply burst into tears!  Ali if your reading this! I want to tell you what a wonderful lady you are, how much we all miss you and would love for you to come back and tell us all whats been going on in Aliland!, we need you hun!!!   now Im  again, do you think Im due on perhaps 

Minow- right then lady  out with those neg thoughts at once and in with the     

Ange- thats fantastic news, great lining too!!    take it easy if your feeling tender poppit!!

Hatster- I echo what the others said, brown is fine hun!!!      

Em's- have a wicked day in Brighton, are you going to Mama's soul food shack place?? how are you feeling??, Ive missed you     bet your garden looks lovely jubbly!

All your Gestone chat and with Mr R's comment to Bendy got me thinking you know , he told me, it was only for the wealthy ladies living in Guildford with more money than sense, I would have permanant staining on my skin,that it was really painful, left lumps under your skin, was not proven any better & he had'nt perscribed it in over 10 years!! well I found it really good have none of those s/e's and managed the 2ww without dreading going for a wee, so if you want it insist upon it!! 

Pots- where are you?? are you ok?? 

Well I think af is on her way which means were off again!!! and I have had a few moments of utter  I dont want to do this again , I think back to last June when we had a fresh cycle I was such a IVF virgin and now I feel so worried as to what could go wrong etc etc etc!! Its certainly a case of TMI at times!

Hi to Nibbles, Karen, Barney, Elly, Sho, Caro,Kt,Luc,Os, Piggy and everyone!!!!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Morning - Happy easter...thanks for your lovely words ladies  

ang that must be very worrying having it on ccards and juggling it  
I feel I must apologise as sometimes you just dont realise everyone's circumstances and in comparison I don't haven't a leg to stand on     great news with the follies  

I feel a bit mean about that postie now as my dad is semi retired and has worked all his life and doesn't deserve that.. he has the right to spend his money on waht he likes.

feel a lot brighter today af turned up with avengance this morning - hence the super glum post last night    should of guessed it after the tears!  

actually dp has recently had a big pay rise (I forgot about that, whilst slating my dad  and having a me me me moment  ) - that starts next month .. so that's really good... 

gill love the eggie smilie   and mr R said to me similar things about the gestone and I decided against it, not this time though.
your absoulutely right, my poor dad.. feel ever so quilty now.. 
I know how you feel about starting tx again - its scarey but your moving towards your goal and that has to be a good thing.   

emma have a lovely day in brighton  

hi ali  


ok no more glum moments everyone!!
have a lovely day all 
right got to do my assignment today so no more ff for me


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Morning everyone

Alisha - sorry you were feeling so crap last night but glad you are feeling more positive this morning - dont feel bad - this whole ivf thing is just so unfair and its so frustarting when it basically comes down to money. Like Angie we have our treatment split between 0% credit cards - its by no means ideal but at least buys you time. I'm already worring about money for another go as DH's job is very unstable at the moment and he could be made redundant at any time but for now we must just think about here and now - we are not going to need another go - ok?    

Angie - everything sounds great with your follies hun - well done  

emma - have a lovely day in Brighton - what a perfect day for it  

Tash - have fun shopping - you going to look for maternity clothes yet?

Bendy - have fun in the garden and enjoy  

Gill - great that af is here and you can get going - i know what you mean about being an ivf virgin - ignorance was bliss   - hope parsley and sage are doing well too 

Cant believe Mr R said gestone was for guildford women with too much money   i'm neither of those i'm afraid - i just dont see what the big deal is with it - ARGC use it routinely i think - and to be honest who gives a sh*t about a stained lumpy bum if it helps get a bfp   Anyway no more spotting for me since yesterday morning so i wont ever have a bad word to say about gestone  

have a lovely day all xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Gill he also told me he hadnt pescribed it in over ten yrs and it wasnt any better that the cyclogest......he scared me too talking abut skin troubles and lumps and bumps........... me thinks he as relling porkies!

Take care, im off to the shops- have a really summery top, low cut top on which shows me babs  and im feeling really naked !!!!

Im so white, i need a tan!

Love ya.

B.x


----------



## emerald (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi all

Just popped on to see how all the Woking girls are doing.  I'm in 2ww wait and due to test on Friday (13th !!!).  Haven't been on ff much as I think I would find it too addictive!

Good luck to Minow and Hatster. I see you are both testing just after me. I'm on Gestone too as AF arrived early in 2ww on both my failed attempts.  I don't live Guildford and neither do I have more money than sense  .  I didn't speak to Mr R about Gestone but asked one of the Nurses who asked him and he said OK.  I am finding it absolutely fine.  I was expecting it to be horrendous but haven't felt a thing and only one small bruise so far.  Certainly no lumps or bumps.    I used cyclogest on my successfull cycle but I'm a few years older now and I don't think I'm absorbing the cyclogest properly.  No symptoms to report so far apart from v. tired and a few cramping pains. 

Congratulations to NVH and Bendy, you must both be over the moon.

Bye for now,

Emerald


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi all

Oven bought!

Could someone please fill me in on Gestone. I see you are saying no knicker watching so does it hold off af even if you get a BFN until you stop taking it? I don't really know anything about it but (and don't send the police around for this!   ) I'm looking forward to what we can do to try and help make this work in future. 
Also can someone pm me the details of the chappy where you have had your bloods done....the place which has put some of you on steroids. Again i want to be able to look into this.

There has to be some reason why we can't get pregnant surely. We know that our fertilisation rate is very low so they do ICSI (this is despite neither of us having any problems they have found yet, they just say we are incompatible) We know I have low Ovarian reserves but this really just means that time isn't on our side.
We produced 1 embie the first time,2 good embies last time and 2 good embies this time so why won't they stick? I wish I knew how far they were getting. Do they continue to divide and just not stick, do they not manage to hatch, do they try and stick but I reject them? There are so many questions and i want to research it all coz there's a limit to how many times I can try again just being told it was bad luck! every time I have to have a fresh go as there's none to freeze and that's tough not just emotionally and physically but tough on the old purse too.

OH PANTS!!!!!!!!

Sorry it's a bit of a me me me post. I might pull my head in a bit and stay out of the way as i don't want my negative feelings to rub off on anyone. I'm trying not to be too negative though....just look forward to the future.

lol to you all

Minow x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello all!

thanks to everyone asking about how I got on yesterday 

As you know, i bumped into Ange sho I must say is rather an attractive lady  lovely to meet you and your dh.  I meant to pop in and say bye on my way out, but I had had a buserilin moment and needed to get out of there 

Bendy- abosolutely brilliant news on your levels. I'm hoping that like NVH you can sit back and relax a bit now.  On a funny note, it always makes me laugh how you write "I'm defiantly pregnant" instead of definitely   In many ways, I think anyone who gets pregnant with IVF does so defiantly!! Really pleased for you.

NVH- how was the west indian food? Are you still having to avoid those carbs or did you sneak in some dumplings 

Alisha- don't apologise. Its so understandable. what with time, work contstraints on us, money contraints is one thing we just don't need. Eventually I think everyones money pot runs out. I try not to think about it and anyway, its going to work this time  Try not to assume it won't. I know its hard, I'm very guilty of it myself, but try 

Minow- you're doing it as well!! you're assuming it hasn't worked already. not good lady!

Gill- do pass on my regards to Ali. I think about her regularly 

Emma- hope you had a good trip out.

Well as for me, I'm back in on the 13th for another scan.  I must admit I was absolutely gutted yesterday. I feel awful and just want to move on, but I want it to be right so if it means putting up with another week of it, then so be it. I had my scan. Lining 4mm, PCO obviously but tiny inactive follicles showing which is fine and good, there was evidence of more bleeding on its way and a shadow on the scan which the sonographer thought may have been a polip/blood, fold in the endometrium. Not impressed as obviously just had my hysteroscopy. The nurse went to see MR C who wanted me to carry on for another 10 days to gt rid of the lining and to check this area, but I must admit, I put my foot down. Luckly I carry all my paper work and showed him my letter from Mr R giving me the all clear. so it was decided that it couldn't be a polyp then and must be blood or whatever. so back in on Friday to see if the blood has gone. Apparently they want me to have absolutely fresh lining as if I started stimms now I would be building on old lining which makes sense. I was annoyed but Hammersmith always started me on stimms when I was bleeding so the fact that this is different must be a good thing. I don't mind stimming for longer, but I really feel rough now. Well its tough luck so will put up and shut up about it. 

I hope everyone is having good weekends. My husband has left me to go to work. He is playing at the Man U game I think today. Back later this evening so I have a magazine, some DVD's and an easter egg to chomp my way through...yum!!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

by the way, that lady that Ange said hello to when she thought it was me... Sorry ange, but me and my dh are 99% sure she was white with a hell of a lot of fake tan!!!!!    If thats right she must have been gutted when she saw that you had mistaken me for her!!!  How funny!!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

hang on a minute minow... what's going on?? what's with the negativity? you've got a while yet till test day    you can't be thiking it hasn't worked already  I forbid you to be thinking bad thoughts  now give yourself a good old talking to  everyone on here will provide you with as much knowledge as they know but in the meantime you don't need to worry about it..OK?
now enjoy your weekend with your little embys on board   

emerald wow not long for you to go then  blimey just under a week fingers crossed for you to, apparently 13th are lucky for woking  so no worries there then

hi sho you beat me to telling minow off!
your linings quite thin at 4mm isn't it? on previous cycles i've been bleeding still I think and started stimms? mmmmm it does seem they're d-regging everyone for longer at the moment.. can only be a good thing i spose. your post got me worried for a nano second


sho28 said:


> * My husband has left me* to go to work.


 until I finished the sentence 

must get back to my crummy assignment  keep wandering into the kitchen for food  just had a muffin ...I need brain food... catch you all later..


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Keep up the good work honey lets hope everything looks good for the next scan   

Minow-Will pm you but as alisha says stay   

Hatster-Could of been implantation then as you had 3 day old embies put back didnt you   

Angie-Glad your scan went well  

Alisha-Glad to hear your feeling a bit better honey  

Tash-How was the shopping   

Bendy-You trollop cover up those bangers now lady you are pregnant now   

Gill-Missed you too honey, i got the same text from Ali how sweet is she   hope your ok will give you a call tomorrow  


Emerald-   

Well didnt make brighton the traffic was a nightmare so we went to Littlehampton instead   bloody hell was it cold, all these chav's with their coats on laying on the beach    so we got a hot dog and chips and had a look round then got some hot doughnuts before we left


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

OMG PMSL   (and am still laughing!!!)

*Sho*....Nooooo,  lol, I'm sure it wasn't fake tan. I can't remember her that well now, but are we thinking about the same girl? the one on the chair over by the stair railing? OMG, how embarrasing, lmao!! I don't think she heard our converstaion, and anway, if she did, it doesn't matter, we didn't say anything deterimental. I just went up to her and went...Sho?....she looked at me blankly and I said ooh sorry I've got the wrong person,  (ground swallow me up).
Can you see now why I didn't continue on and ask any of the other ladies if they were Bendy? (as she was there that morning)...
I can just see it....excuse me, are you bendy? lol!!...er...no, I just do lots of yoga!! lmao. 
Sorry, I must be having a Menopur moment, just humour me!!  
I'm sorry that yr tx is being so prolonged, but as you say, this may make all the difference from yr last tx's. xx

Hi everyone else xx
Ang xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Yep ange, that's the one!!  She moved chairs. As you were telling me that you thought she was me, she looked over. long hair, jewellry? I'm sure she was white with just load of fake tan on, and foundation. Sorry hun!!!    I meant to say when we went into the waiting room, but I forgot! 

I've got my head round it and know that it won't make any difference to the outcome. Just got to look forward now to Friday and hopefully moving forward then. I'm in at 11:10 so you may be out of "theatre" by then.


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

lmao,   well Sho, its probably just the drugs then lol.  I was glad she wasn't you actually as she looked at me as if I'd just crawled out of a piece of cheese!!! 
I should have known really as I was planning to look for 'the hair' that you had described so comically and had forgotten to do that!! It's nothing like you described by the way, you have lovely hair  
Yeh, I should be back to my room by the time you're there hopefully. I went down first last time, so was quite lucky. Hope it'll be the same again, as it's worse if you have to wait.

Ang xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Alisha- as I wrote that I thought it sounded dodgey!  He hasn't left me for good, just for the day  Yeah, I'm not getting bothered about d/regs for longer, KT and NVH had to and they both got BFP's so it obviously makes no difference. Just feel rough and would love to move on because I'm in patient. Anyway, at least we can keep eachother company 

Ange- My hair has to behave itself at the moment otherwise it gets pulled out or cut off! 

Emma- thanks. I will try. how you doing?

emerald- hope its good news on Friday 

off to watch the rest of these losers on the Grease programme. hilarious. they seem to have no inhibitions what so ever!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm going to be starting new thread & locking this one in a couple of minutes so please save any posts you may be typing etc...

thanks
Natasha


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way.... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=91239.0

N x


----------

